# N.C-VS-GA. Jonboat Multi State Championship



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 16, 2008)

Well Boy Dawgz,
                              Seems that the N.C Jonboat Clubs finally came around to an idea that I brought up to them a few years ago...A Multi-State Championship.

I want to see a top 6 vs top 6

They just want to name a lake and whoever want to fish shows up.

What's ya'll's take on an event like this?

Should a bunch of jonboat guys just get together and fish somewhere or should an event like this be taken serious,organized and turned into something extraordinary that takes Jonboat Angling 1 step past a State Championship...A Regional.


----------



## firefighterfree (Dec 16, 2008)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Well Boy Dawgz,
> Seems that the N.C Jonboat Clubs finally came around to an idea that I brought up to them a few years ago...A Multi-State Championship.
> 
> I want to see a top 6 vs top 6
> ...



Hey Terry the idea sound great. You never know where this may wind up. I think this has a lot of potential of really taking off and gaining national attention. People will really geat a chance to see some custom and tricked out jon boats. You guys see where collegiate bass fishing has gone. I would love to see this happen.  Hey if you need any help shoot me a p.m. and I will send you my number.


----------



## Derek Snider (Dec 16, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea. A believe a neutral lake in between the common grounds would be ideal. The lake would probably need to be around a 1000 acres or more to support it. I would love to fish an event like this and would plan for it and if it takes off we could make it annual and I could definitely see it drawing some national attention if enough people come together.


----------



## CTY (Dec 16, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea.  I would like to see it organized and done properly.


----------



## Cameron197 (Dec 16, 2008)

Here is my idea... 2 Day tournament. The first day is open to all who wish to fish. Top 6 from each state championship (J-Bait & What ever NC's championship is) automatically move on to Day 2. Thats 12.
Then top 6 anglers from each state (GA & NC)  from day 1 that are not qualified through the state championships. That would make 24 boats total in for the "National Championship" 12 boats per state teams for state bragging rights and winning state will host the next years tournament. That way you are not shutting out people who can't fish all of the tournaments at the club level due to Kids baseball and things like that. 

Entry fees like $200.00 per boat due on day 1. If 40 boats show up, that is $8000.00 to the pot. and could pay-out a few more spots with a % of it going to a big fish pot.

What do y'all think of that idea?


----------



## TJBassin (Dec 16, 2008)

I think you make team by your position in the JBait. This is something you earn.Anybody wanting to get in on the smack go to the SJBA web site forum. Let the Big Dawgz Eat.


----------



## Cameron197 (Dec 16, 2008)

TJBassin said:


> Anybody wanting to get in on the smack go to the SJBA web site forum. Let the Big Dawgz Eat.



The NC boys are pretty sure of themselves ain't they

Bring then to Varner and give them alike they never had


----------



## bow_hunter125 (Dec 16, 2008)

You  might want to have a limit on the number of boats allowed to fish in the tournament.  Maybe say the first 30 boats to register(15 from each state)  just to make sure  you don't get a bunch of people on a smaller lake.  (The numbers are just an example, it would need to be flexible based on the size of the lake fished).  

I like the idea though!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 17, 2008)

These N.C guys want us badly...seems that a couple of them used to live in Ga...claiming that they used to whip up on the SJA guys and it would be no different with the rest of us punks

We shall  them back across the State Line should they dare even show up to such an event.

We as Georgia Jonboat Anglers shall RULE small water Bassin'.


----------



## joboo (Dec 18, 2008)

One of my offices is in Raleigh, NC and thise guys have offered to show me NC fishing next time I get up there. They are really  good people.

Hey, Maybe Sonny P will join for publicity.


----------



## firefighterfree (Dec 18, 2008)

I think them boys from North Carolina scared to come over here and run that mouth. Cause one thing for sure a BULLDOG and a YELLOWJACKET will have ya running home


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 19, 2008)

This is what I proposed to them as the format...

Top 3 teams from HVBA,SJBA,LWB,JBA...JBFC,BBJC,and top 3 teams from other clubs that fish in the N.C State Championship i 2009 will be invited to compete in a 3 team total weight Club Championship.

$200.00 per boat

November 2009

Lake and Date to be determined.

Of coarse this is only my proposal to them...I'll keep you posted.

Anybody willing to go and do this other than L.W.B???


----------



## CTY (Dec 19, 2008)

If its in Ga you may want to consider having it in early Oct or December....a lot of lakes turn over in Nov.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 20, 2008)

Good point CTY,
                             Actually they want it close to half way between Atlanta Ga. & Raleigh N.C,some where in S.C probably.

They are still wanting to bring any of their teams that just want to show up and fish instead of having to qualify.

I think that if you are required to qualify in order to participate,the event would have a better chance to develop into a quality event...other wise...we just poll the Georgia Clubs to gather 10 teams to represent our state.

I could name 10 teams that I believe would be very tough to handle anywhere...but how fair is that to the other club/s members that have an interest in fishing the event?


----------



## tsnider08 (Dec 20, 2008)

How about with this being the inagural multi state tournament all who want to fish can fish. Then if it gets good attention and a little publicity, you have to qualify for the second annual tournament in 2010. Just a thought!!


----------



## Cameron197 (Dec 21, 2008)

Or go with my idea


----------



## Jerk (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey, fellas.  My name is Mike.  I am a member of the JonBoatFishingClub of NC, and a part time member of the BassBusters Jon Boat club in NC.  I am the guy who originally approached Terry Lee about having this "interstate" championship.

I am glad to have gotten my clearance to finally post on here so that we can get some of you other fellas' feedback on what you'd like to see if one of these events occurs.

We NC fellas are pretty much OK with just about anything except a limited attendance I think.  In other words, we'd be more in favor of an open tournament, available to any member of an accepted jon boat club, instead of a qualifying event with only three teams represented.  Agreed, the three teams would likely be slightly tougher competition, but that's not what jon boat fishing is about.

We're open to any suggestions except one person being a dictator in this matter, which is what we've seemingly run into thus far.  Terry Lee is a wealth of knowledge from his experience in handling these things, so please chat with him if need be, and let us know what you guys think about us NC boys handing you all a whoopin' sometime real soon!

Our sites are :  thejbfc.club.officelive.com
                         bassbusters.probards80.com

There are links to photos and all of our clubs on the JBFC website.

Look forward to hearing from everyone.

Mike Standridge

PS....whasssupppp Snider boys!  How's it going?


----------



## TJBassin (Dec 21, 2008)

Thats what you dont understand. Us Ga Boyz take our Jon Boating as serious as a Heart Attack. That is why we fish for points. Our tournaments have just as good of paydays as the Big Boat Fields. Probaly better. Who wants to drive five hours and stay over night when there is nothing but a pot tournament going on? Our season starts in two weeks and there want be much time for a throwed together tournament. We can fish a Jon Boat tournament about any weekend now on out. Maybe you should move back SOUTH and bring your angling skills with ya. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Randall (Dec 21, 2008)

*My thoughts*

My thoughts on this is to let it be open to any teams who want to sign up.  I just don't think you can get the top three teams from all the other clubs in GA to show up at Juliette or another lake in South GA much less somewhere in NC or SC. I understand that some fishermen want to make this a regional championship event and take it real serious but there are just as many or more of the top teams in each club that just fish for fun. I just say this because of conversations I have had in the past with many of the JBAIT qualifiers who I know just do it for fun and even take the regular season and individual tournaments way more serious than the JBAIT.  So, I say open it up to anybody who wants to sign up but limit the number of boats if it's going to be on a smaller lake.  A good area to look at that might be good for the tournament would be Spartanburg SC / Asheville NC area. Those seem to be half way between and I know of a couple of small lakes in both areas. I will show up and fish if possible if I don't have to qualify. I will not fish enough tournaments to qualify this year anyway but would be willing to go back to my former home state and teach the NC boys how to fish.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 21, 2008)

Georgia Boyz,
                         Although the N.C guys are calling me "Hitler" for the dictatorship type of approach that they feel like I'm using to discuss the formatting ideas of this event....I think that the J-BAIT has worked out just fine.

PLEASE NOTE:
                          The N.C Clubs want to get us onto the BIG LAKES...well...that is how they fish all of their events.

PLEASE NOTE:
                          If we agree to an open event...we have no choice except to fish a BIG LAKE.

Just a couple of points that OLE DICTATOR thought that Ya'll need to think about.


----------



## Jerk (Dec 21, 2008)

No you have the choice.  But it has to be big enough to accomodate however many boats we have without running one another over.

What in the world is the hangup with fishing a bigger lake?  You guys don't take your decked out jons to Oconee or West Point or anywhere like that??????  I can understand not doing it in June through August because of the pest skiiers, but the rest of the year......geez.

Congrats on the 10.6 HH at Griffin.  Unless I'm wrong, or drunk, .......I bet that YOU wouldn't catch ten pounds at Griffin.  Chris caught one of your fish.  I still haven't heard how much that one weighed, but if it was over 6 ounces, you owe ME twenty bucks, sir.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 21, 2008)

Jerk,
         You know as well as I do what you meant,you just underestimated the Hawg Hunna.

This was not an individual angler tourney,and who...beside an arrogant somebody would keep up with how much weight they put in the boat on a team event.

Even though I did catch over ten myself,I'm not going to allow my partner not to cull my smallest fish just to prove a point to you.

But if you are saying that I should have kept the other fish that I put in the boat instead of culling up with my partners fish just to beat you and not improve our weight for the event....I guess...in your eyes,I lost.

We just don't see eye to eye....But you keep that 20 for gas to get you to the point that we choose to take lots more pal.

ANYHOO...This is off topic for this thread...sorry guys.


----------



## Jerk (Dec 21, 2008)

I concede the loss, HH.  Good showing. It was more of a rib jabber than anything anyways.  You were fishing your home "pond", and I figured it would add a little spice to the weekend.  Good job.

I keep my bets, and will take care of your twenty.

Now get your but in gear and listen to your fellas about getting this tournament together, whatever it takes!!!!!!


----------



## Jerk (Dec 21, 2008)

We only run electric motors.  Our boat has an 82 Motorguide on the back, and a 70 MG on the front.  Electric only, and we bring plenty of juice.

Most of the boats in the clubs carry more motors....as many as four 82's or bigger on the back.  They regularly make 4 mile runs or more, and we haven't had an incident.  I'm not hung up on fishing a bigger lake in this event either.  I don't enjoy it as much as fishing small water.  We just have to find something big enough for all the boats, if there are a bunch of them.  I'm not fishing a place the size of Varner with 30 or 40 jon boats there.  Period.


----------



## Randall (Dec 21, 2008)

*motors*



Chris S. said:


> The hangup is jonboats are limited on speed ,covering water if need be and safety when you enter a big lake unless of course you run 25's ,50's and larger on your little jonboats.I dont care to fish a tourney on a 10000 acre lake in a jonboat under 16 ft. and havent met many that will.If thats what it takes then so be it but for someone stating that some things  such as a sponsored,organized and well planned event arent what jonboat fishing is really about then large reservoirs  is one of them as well.Keep it geared to smaller reservoirs under 5000 and it will be a better lake for boats with less than adequate performance for the truly larger lakes.I dont want to ride around all day I want to fish,you just want folks that are not acclimated to these larger lakes competeing for alot of money to show up with whats less than needed.Some anglers dont have anything larger than a 9.9 and this will be a definite disadvantage for them if a longer run is necessary and that will affect turn out.I fish big lakes and small lakes but Big lakes are for bigger boats.Tell us then jerk ,what will the motor sizes be on your boat or partners as well as your fellow anglers.This should get interesting.What if we limit the event to 9.9 horse and under.



Just to prove this point, I don't even own a gas motor. There are plenty of us that fish the jonboat trails in GA that don't even have gas motors. We do OK on small lakes without one but on a big lake we would be at a big  disadvantage if the best areas are not near the ramp.


----------



## Jerk (Dec 21, 2008)

WE DON'T USE GAS MOTORS!

And we usually beat the gas boat weighs ins by double digit pounds.  They get so ticked off.  It is hilarious.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 22, 2008)

Get off my butt?...are you asking for my help?

                             I said that I was going to get out of the way,and let other people voice their opinions since everyone was starting to rip me up on the N.C sites.And I think that most of those guys want me out of the way.

I'm not an idiot,and was only trying to help put this tourney together with what I believe would be in the best interest of the event itself to grow in popularity.

I will try to keep my finger off the keys and listen.....

But remember that this thing will move along a lot quicker if it is done correctly.

At the beginning  of this thread I asked....Organized or Open.....this must be determined first,and then you can start to format the event...Or as you guys say...just name a lake,and see how many show.


----------



## TJBassin (Dec 22, 2008)

I am with Hawg Hunna all the way. He runs a top notch tournament bar none. I know if he is behind it it will be put together in a very professional manner. Look at what he has done for our J Bait. This thing did not just come together over night. Without organization nothing comes together. This thing can happen, but it has to have order.


----------



## bkwade (Dec 22, 2008)

TJBassin said:


> I am with Hawg Hunna all the way. He runs a top notch tournament bar none. I know if he is behind it it will be put together in a very professional manner. Look at what he has done for our J Bait. This thing did not just come together over night. Without organization nothing comes together. This thing can happen, but it has to have order.



Hey Fellas.  Brian W. from Bassbusters here...

TJ, the J-Bait thing is impressive and was a job well done by Hawg Hunna.  Any time something like this starts up, there's about a million different opinions about how to do it.  And all kidding aside, we'd love to fish with you guys and will I'm sure.  You all seem to have a more developed jon boat "circuit" than we do at the time.  Of course we have a few who's ego's just run away at times, but my guess is our guys are about the same as yours, and would have a blast fishing together.

Anyway, just wanted yall to know, all the B S is purely in fun.

Hope all of you have a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 22, 2008)

North Carolina Jonboat Anglers,
                                                         Welcome to the G.O.N Forum,I appreciate all the pats on the back...The J-BAIT was and is dedicated to the anglers that love to compete in jonboats on the smaller reservoirs here in Georgia.

I thought that it would be nice to have an event the gives those anglers a chance to compete against other anglers from different clubs,and also have a chance to be recognized as being a State Championship team and club.

The staff at G.O.N have been very generous in covering this event annually and I very much appreciate them.

And I would also like to thank the many sponsors that have also been very generous in their support towards our J-BAIT...But most importantly,it is the fore mentioned anglers that I would like to give thanks to for their support of this annual event that we call the J-BAIT.

You guys are the reason that it started,and you guys are the reason that it is still going,and Y'ALL are the reason that I do all that I do to try to make this event enjoyable each year...I TIP MY HAT TO THE GEORGIA JONBOAT ANGLERS.

P.S...I can appreciate the love that you guys in North Carolina (Jonboat Anglers) have for this sport and for the record...our organization is no better than yours,and I think that I speak for many anglers here when I say "A Regional Championship would be a welcomed addition to our Jonboat Season".


----------



## Jerk (Dec 22, 2008)

Well said.  I am in no position of leadership in our clubs, nor do I wish to be.  I would just like to see more going on in our jon boat sport, and it doesn't get initiated without someone outside of our standard leadership doing it, and I don't fault them for that.  They have a full plate as it is.

I echo Brian's comment that all the rib poking is in fun.  No harm intended, and there is respect for what you've done HH.

Now, let's go fishing.


----------



## TJBassin (Dec 23, 2008)

All trash talking aside I would like to see this come together. It is always good to meet new friends in Jon Boating. Maybe we can make it yalls way one weekend and do some fishin and grillin, and yall head down here. In all seriousness may you all and your families have a Very Merry Christmas and a Blessed New Year. Good Fishin in 09.


----------



## bkwade (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks TJ.

By the way, does anyone know how big the jon boat circuit is in SC?  I did a little searching today and couldn't find much.


----------



## Jerk (Dec 23, 2008)

SC jon boat clubs should be involved in this for sure if they are in existence.


----------



## Derek Snider (Dec 23, 2008)

A wise man once told me that there are two types of people in this world... those that watch it happen and those that make it happen. Terry Lee ( HAWG HUNNA ) will make this happen. He is not a dictator, but he takes this stuff seriously and I can recall when the j-bait was just a good idea and he put it out there and listened to people talk about it for a long time, until finally he decided to make it happen. If this event is going to happen...HawgHunna will play a major role in getting it started. He is a great guy and is always open for suggestions.
I know Mike ( jerk ) personally and he is a good guy as well. I hope that he can't catch a bass as good as he can hit/pitch a baseball. At least when he is in competition against me.Hopefully, I'll see you on the water soon, Mike.


----------



## firefighterfree (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey fellas them Carolina Boys are scared of us Georgia Boys they will run home scared









Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## bkwade (Dec 24, 2008)

firefighterfree said:


> Hey fellas them Carolina Boys are scared of us Georgia Boys they will run home scared
> 
> Merry Christmas Everyone



No offense FFF but we have been so much trash talking already I just don't have it in me no more.  

Yall boys do look pretty good I'll admit.  But our guys can take you, and will be there.  You can count on that.

P.S.  I ain't sayin I can hang with your best, cause I'm pretty much still a beginner, but our top guys can hang with your top guys.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 25, 2008)

THIS IS WHY WE NEED A TOP GUYS TOURNEY.

An open IMHO will be a waste of time and effort.

A tourney with a Championship Format...now that might work.


----------



## bkwade (Dec 25, 2008)

That's a very disappointing post HH.  I wonder if you ever go back and read some of this stuff to see how it sounds.

One thing that an open does is it leaves nobody out that wants to fish.

I'm sure that you know from the Bassbusters board that we are trying hard to put together an open tournament right now in SC that fits in as well as possible with ours and y'alls schedules.  It will be fun, and coordinated, and worth making the trip for.  You don't have to be a part of it, but please don't start a campaign against it.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 25, 2008)

BKWADE,
                  HEAR ME OUT...

I wish you,Vinny,Crossbow,or whoever wins the poll on the Bass Busters' Web Site to see who directs this event...nothing but good luck.

Some of the anglers on this thread said that they would like to see the event as an open and some would like to see it established as something more.

You guys have already decided amongst yourselves that an open event was best and have decided on a date,entry fee,and lake...so go ahead with your ideas and see if it works. 

I have only been voicing my opinion on what would draw the most interest towards this tournament and I have no influence what so ever towards what anyone else on this forum thinks about this topic.

GOOD LUCK Brian.


----------



## Shane B. (Dec 25, 2008)

Im with you HawgHunna, we need It to be about the best from each state for that year.This way it makes everybody fish that much harder all year to try to make the cut. If not then it is just another pot tournament.


----------



## Jerk (Dec 25, 2008)

If you don't fish just as hard in a pot tournament as you would in the championship, ain't much chance of you being the "best" anyways.


----------



## bkwade (Dec 25, 2008)

Yep.

Sounds to me like some are just arguing to be arguing.  We're not trying to do this INSTEAD of another championship of the BEST.  I just dont want anybody thinking its an either/or thing.

In fact, I pointed out on our board that the Championship still don't have a Champion to say they're going to make it happen.  Do you plan to HH?  Heck we'll have representatives at both, I'm sure.

I'm a believer in the phrase:  "lead, follow, or get out of the way".


----------



## Jerk (Dec 25, 2008)

Chris, if we had an open tourney, would you show up?


----------



## Cameron197 (Dec 26, 2008)

The problem that I have with it closed to the Top 6 is that there is alot of people who fish tournaments like me. I just got the HVBA schedule for 2009 and I will miss most of the tournaments  because of my broadcast schedule this year. I'll be out of town and can not make the tournaments to be in the points to even try to qualify for J-Bait. 

So... with that being said, Cameron's suggestion #2:

Top 6 from each states Champion

Each state would be responsible for hosting a Qualifying tournament that is OPEN (I know that is a "bad" word for some reason) on any lake of the directors choice.

Take the top 6 from the qualifiers and the Top 6 from J-bait and there is your teams. That way the NC guys can't say that everybody had a chance. And guys like me might be able to make it. (I probably will not make it anyways because November is a busy time for me)

Entry fees at $225 a *boat*. With $25 of that going to the big fish pot. 

24 boats= $4800

Pays
1st  $2400 or 50%
2nd  $1680 or 35%
3rd  $720 or 15%

No $$$ held back for trophies (Who needs them? I know the wife would not let me keep one in the living room for all to see )

Terry, Jerk and anybody else? What cha' think?

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197 (Dec 26, 2008)

Whoops... I go outside and have a more ideas....

Pay-out with the Qualifiers should be only 75% pay back. The other 25% gets added to the payout or as a bonus in the big show. You know that at least in GA, if we held our qualifier at a lake like Varner, 30-40 boats will show up trying to make it. That is a large amount of dough. I cant even think of a tournament that has had that many entrys except for the first 2 J-Baits. 

As far a media coverage, I'm about to restart The Jon Boat Report on WIMO am1300 on Saturday mornings. If Travis and I don't have a race scheduled to call on that weekend there will be a live weigh-in at the end of the tournament that will be streamed on the web as well. 

I'm going out to Yargo. Hope to here some more ideas from the rest of y'all.
Cameron


----------



## bkwade (Dec 26, 2008)

Chris S. said:


> Get out of my way then amateur!



Chris S. - why don't you start a different thread buddy?  Or be constructive like Cameron197?


----------



## bkwade (Dec 26, 2008)

Good ideas Cameron197.

Using your ideas as a starting point...

I think that the qualification must be the same for every state.  But I'll bet that we could change our State Championship to be an open event with the goal of using fishing results to find the top 6 teams from the state, instead of a club vs club event.  But I'm very unsure if GA would be willing to either change the State Championship to be open, or hold another one for that purpose.  What do you all think?

Also, I think that for the Regional Championship, it must have integrity as being the top 6 teams from the state, regardless of what club they come from.  So the top 3 teams from each club is NOT consistent with this.   GA's top 6 teams could all be in one club.  Same for us or any state.  This is a pretty big point with many of our members in NC.  A state held open to qualify top teams would do this.

Bottom line:  I think your idea is a way of including everyone (promotes better and raises the $$) AND finds the true top teams of the state.


----------



## Jerk (Dec 26, 2008)

I have opinions on how to do this, just like everyone, but he one thing that I completely disagree with is the concept of finding the "top" teams from each club based on the results of one single tournament.  ANYBODY can find water in the desert if the get lucky that day.  Cumulative results from the club should at least pick the top 5, and then the highest finishing team at the open championship not already in the top five should receive a birth into the interstate shootout.


----------



## Jerk (Dec 26, 2008)

I also do not feel that any state is going to adopt the procedures of all the other participating states just for the purpose of making this tournament.  It would be cool if that happened, but it will not ever happen that way.  Too much to monitor, and people are set in their ways.  Each individual state is going to have to trust the other states to handle qualifying to the best of their ability and just accept what teams show up to compete.  No excuses.


----------



## Cameron197 (Dec 26, 2008)

We will NOT change out J-Bait. I think that this would be the best way to get in. It limits it to only 24 Teams in the regional.


----------



## Randall (Dec 26, 2008)

*Top teams*

If you really wanted to include the best jonboat teams from GA, provided they wanted to fish, you would have to go outside the teams that fish enough with the clubs to make the top six and JBAIT anyway. Britt Daniels and Chad Proctor would have to be one of the best five teams in GA and Walt Ledford and Donnie Pirtle would have to be right there with them. These two teams fish very few regular season tournaments anymore since they have other obligations but they are no doubt two of the best teams. There are more but they are the first two that come to mind when you are talking about the best teams.


----------



## Shane B. (Dec 26, 2008)

Man it cant be this hard to get something everybody can agree on.


----------



## Jerk (Dec 26, 2008)

I have fished against those two teams, Randall, and I agree 100 percent.  But this event, in my opinion, is for OUR CLUBS and their regulars.  If we just cherry pick the best teams from each state, we may as well just go down and get David Fritts and his buddy here in NC and pack up and go.  This is for the loyal membership of our jon boat clubs, and if a team only shows up twice a year, they're not considered active members IMHO.  But, I don't care if they fish personally.  We just have to lay some ground rules for this.  Such as, you must have fished at least 75 percent of your club's tourneys????  I know as far as our club goes, if you miss a single tournament, you have ZERO chance of making the top 5.  If you don't catch fish in a tourney, same goes just about.


----------



## Shane B. (Dec 26, 2008)

let each club dedicate  2 or 3 regular season events just to find those who will rep that club.Then go from there


----------



## TJBassin (Dec 26, 2008)

Since you all want to do it your way, do it. Come on here and give us your final draft and if we want to fish we will. A couple of people on here now getting involved are a lot of talk anyway. If I was Hawg Hunna I would let yall have it. Our J Bait that he Runs every year takes him about a year to get together. There were people that once said it never would happen. They are eating there words now. Good Luck. Hope it works for you guys. I personally am preparing for Lake Horton in the morning. Season opener next weekend. Yall talk why we fish. LWB RULZ.


----------



## Jerk (Dec 26, 2008)

That's just the attitude that we need right there, TJ.  Way to be a sportsman!  Aint' nobody got no dern sense but Hawghunna, and he oughta tell y'all to stuff if if y'uns ain't a gonna' do it hisn' way.  Good luck while we're fishing!

Thanks for the help and support.  Good to see outdoorsmen backing one another up.  If this ever does happen, it certainly won't be because of attitudes like that.


----------



## TJBassin (Dec 26, 2008)

If it happens it happens. Iaint loosing no sleep over it. Like I said our new season starts next weekend and that is my concern for the next nine months. I have been fishing with and against Terry for a many of years and I know that if he is backing something it is worth the cause. I got to hang with my Home Boys cause we Blood.


----------



## Jerk (Dec 26, 2008)

good luck with your season

ours doesn't start until February.


----------



## bkwade (Dec 26, 2008)

How about this.  Anybody who really could care less about how it is done....  don't post on this particular thread.


----------



## bkwade (Dec 26, 2008)

I'll bet we would all agree on one thing.  That we will never all agree on how to do this.


So the only way to make it happen is for one person to simply say that he's going to give it a shot.  Period.  Probably won't get it perfect, but if he can be open to improvements over the first few years, then it can be great.


Usually, it seems like the personalities who have the gumption to do it - are not the type to be open for improvement ideas.  Only a rare leader will do both.  Like Ray Scott.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 26, 2008)

Ray Scott ??? Some body call me???

I have posted on all of the Ga. Jonboat sites for a few years now about an open tourney to raise money for "The BCRODS J-BAIT".

And I have yet to draw any interest towards that idea,the idea is for all 4 clubs to schedule a POINTS event for the same date on Lake Juliette (Big Enough Lake) and pay out half of the entry fees,while the other half went into the State Championship...I think it's a great idea to raise money ,not to mention what kind of event it would be within itself.

Now let's get back on topic...

The top 3 teams from each club that is invited to our state championship would give Ga. 12 teams,or as Cam said "6 from the J-BAIT and 6 from on open,or top 12 from J-BAIT"....or whatever.

The reason that I'm suggesting a top 3 teams per club deal is...every team that qualifies by other means may or may not be interested in competing in a multi state event... but if a 3 team group has a chance to go and represent their club...I'm sure that I speak for most of our members when I say that "Win,Lose or Draw,Team L.W.B would enjoy a chance to compete in an event such as that,and along the way through out the year we would come up with a way to raise a few bucks to help get our Club representatives into the tournament.

I am following you guys when you say that you're not wanting to leave out anglers that may want to compete in this event because one way or another they just were not able to qualify... and some type of qualifier would give them that opportunity.

I know that most if not all of the N.C guys that are following this and some of the Ga. guys think that I'm a...well...jerk...And maybe I am,but as for my interest in the sport of Competitive Bass Fishing from a Jonboat....I am full of it.

I know,I'm not Ray Scott...I just like to think that I am


----------



## bkwade (Dec 27, 2008)

I have two questions for you.

1.  How can you claim that this will be GA's best if 3 MUST come from each club?

2.  How do you know most of the jon boat guys in your state agree with you if you have not polled them?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 27, 2008)

bkwade,
                I don't remember saying that these teams would be Georgia's best,and I also don't remember saying that most of the guys here agree with anything that I say.

I am just giving my opinion,some will agree and some want.

Why don't you start a poll on this forum to see which format everyone believes will draw the most interest,I thought that this thread was doing just that.


----------



## Jerk (Dec 27, 2008)

You know the only problem with people getting things done the way they want is that the begin to think there's no other way to do it right.

You guys have become walking testimonials to that.  We're just asking you to have an open mind and provide input.  
If anything it's proved that GA jon boat anglers are the most ignorant form of redneck on earth.

P.S.  I was born and raised in GA, so proud to be classified with you.

I only jest, fellas!


----------



## bkwade (Dec 27, 2008)

Chris S. said:


> BKWADE ,this is GON not NCON so dont come in here all self righteous when you guy's started all the trash talk about Ga. anglers,and just so you understand,I'll start what I want to be it a new thread a car ,a movement ....get the picture,I dont need or want some stranger tellin me to get out of the way and the Jon boat clubs in this state dont need you of all people tellin us how to organize or arrange anything.Jerk and Others know I'm having a good time with them,you just sound like an amatuer tellin the PRO"S how its done....I think its kinda..........well gotta go, too much more important stuff to tend to than arguing with a guy in N.C. about Jon Boatin'.




Calm down there Chris S.  I don't want your head to explode.  As big as it is, that would be a heck of a mess to clean up.  It's fine with me if you don't want to talk about this stuff.  I think I'll keep on though if you don't mind.

Anyway, my next response is to HH, so catch you later.  That is if I ever get good enough to fish with you Pro's.


----------



## bkwade (Dec 27, 2008)

Hawghunna, maybe this is why we're having so much trouble agreeing.  It has been my understanding all along that this Regional Championship was supposed to require some kind of qualification that has real integrity, so that there would be no questions or excuses about whether the teams were really the State's best.  Is that not what all the qualification stuff was about?  I'd seriously like to understand better how you're looking at it.


----------



## Jerk (Dec 27, 2008)

I am joining the masses who are finished worrying about this.  Nobody has stepped up to lead it, and I don't think they will.  The people we're trying to nominate to lead it seem to not want jack to do with it.

So it's dead with me.  If it gets put together, I'd be glad to help and/or participate.


----------



## bkwade (Dec 28, 2008)

OkeeDokee there Chris.  It's easy to see me and my son's standings on the bassbusters site.  Brian and Andrew.  I could only find Terry's stats on some of the Georgia sites.  Were yours better?  I don't see you on there.  Give us some facts.

On second thought, don't bother.  It's stupid and childish to do this.

You guys don't make sense to me.  I'll just stop here and let you have the last word.


----------



## Cameron197 (Dec 28, 2008)

The only way I see this happening is if Terry puts it together and the NC boys will not want to go by the rules any ways it looks like


----------



## tonyf (Dec 28, 2008)

I would be interested in getting a better understanding why this can not be a 2 day tournament. The first day is qualification and the top ? move on to the finals the next day. Similar to what Cam said...the top 6 from J Bait are already qualified and the top 6 from N.C. are qualified. My brother and I would be interested but can not make alot of the jon boat tourneys due to kid's baseball games and we live in middle GA and all the tourneys except a few are all around Atlanta.


----------



## Jerk (Dec 28, 2008)

Chris, you're way out of line here. Brian hasn't been fishing as long as you in tournaments.  He also fishes with his teenage son most of the time.  He is a good fisherman, and has won several events, but that's beyond the point.  He asked the questions he asked on here to simply stir conversation and have friendly back-and-forths with some GA to get to know them, and apparantly, we have all gotten to know you.  I'm ok with some kidding around, but you have stepped over the line on this one in my opinion, especially not knowing anybody better than what they type on a forum.  You've embarrassed yourself, and I don't think you can catch enough fish and post enough pictures to make yourself look any better, big shot.  We give up on y'all.  You're satisfied with what ya' got, and thats great.  Have a ball.  I can tell you, on my end, when we do organize something, you guys are welcome to come and fish.  I haven't heard any ideas that are constructive except what Hawghunna has said, and even though his are constructive, they're not what we're looking to do.  It's the USA.  That's OK.

But your kidding around has turned to personal attacks, and I don't think that's very flattering for you.  I personally hope to get to do battle with you one day because you just made it personal for me, also by acting that way to one of my guys.  And, P.s. bro, I ain't no beginner.

Better yet, just think about how you're acting towards a guy you hardly know, and maybe consider apologizing????    That would show more class.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 28, 2008)

O.K Look,
                  I still think that this idea has a chance.

Cameron has some good ideas about how to give the guys a chance to participate that don't make the top 6/10 or what ever,and you N.C guys seem to agree with me on this.

And you guys would like to see a large field of boats.

After the State Championship has been decided... each state arranges an open for guys that did not make the top 6 in their state championship...a second chance so to speak... the top 6 from that open and the top 6 from the state championship would make up the 12 teams to represent each state. The regional could take place in late winter (after deer season) or the following spring.

I can live with this idea.

State Champions (2 man team) should be rewarded by holding back enough monies from the open to cover their entry fees for the regional.

And I still feel as though a smaller lake should host this event.

Cameron... Although I would be willing to help,I can not do this alone (not that anybody would want me to)...It is very demanding,and just trying to gather prizes for the www.bcrods.com J-BAIT has gotten to be tuff to do each year and stresses me out greatly.


----------



## tonyf (Dec 28, 2008)

Great idea HH!  I think this may be something that everyone can agree on. If the guys from N.C. are still willing to compromise I think we can still make this work. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Cameron197 (Dec 28, 2008)

Terry, I'll call you in the morning...

One thing that we need to look at if we have it in SC. Both states need to pay of a state license. We might want to use some of the qualifier money for the guys?

Speaking about that. There is a lake in the extreme NW corner of SC that has LM & SM that is only about 1000 acres. I don't know where the NC boys are located but it might make it interesting?

I'll have to find it again but I'll post it here.

Cameron


----------



## ugabowhunter (Dec 28, 2008)

I think I have the gist of what HH and Georgia is saying. What does NC want? I am NOT trying to be smart or mean, just curious. There have been a lot of good and not so good ideas thus far and I am trying to decipher exactly what NC wants vs. GA. I am in agreeance with having most of the qualified teams coming from J-BAIT and season long points results. However, I really want to do this and my dad and I cannot fish a full season with anyone due to distance. We could participate in a 2-3day tx anywhere in the southeast to qualify, though!

How about a regional qualifier in SC somewhere? Not just a GA qualifier or NC qualifier, but one large qualifying event in middle grounds for both states. Maybe Jocassee or Tugaloo?

Hawghunna, If you build it, we'll come! Seriously, I would love to help you promote this, but it is tough from south GA. I think you should use the info you have gotten and get this thing rolling. There would be a great response I think. Let me know how my dad and I can help. You can't please everyone all the time.

Robby


----------



## Jerk (Dec 28, 2008)

Nah, I don't buy that, Chris.  You went from being "funny ribbing a fellow fisherman" guy to "plain old a-hole I'm better than everybody" guy in a snap of the fingers.

Just tone it down, man.  After you've met us face to face, if you still don't like us, have at it.  I've been on the business end of an online judgment from others based on nothing but written comments, and it's no fun.

And if we do fish, I don't care if my boat comes in 19th or 20th as long as yours is 20th or 21st.  You got a bullseye on you bud.  I ain't sayin.......I'm just sayin.

I just wish you'd put 50percent of your well-thought-out comments into how to make this tournament come together.  Then, talk junk when you know it's going to actually go down.  That'll make it more fun driving to SC.......just thinkin' about little ol' Chris.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 28, 2008)

Well,
          Everyone from each side should like this...

Jerk from North Carolina and Hawg Hunna from Georgia are planning to join forces to get the ball rolling on a JONBOAT REGIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP TOURNAMENT.

We appreciate all of the feedback that has been given,and look forward to hearing more ideas. We each have our own opinions about the formatting of this event and one thing is certain... we all feel as though we are surrounded by the best Jonboat Anglers around and just want a chance to prove it.

Although a lot of b.s'n has been and probably still will be going on,I believe that it is just going to make the anticipation to qualify for a chance to compete in this event even stronger... after all... if we are gonna talk trash,then we dang sure better hope that we can qualify.  

P.S... Give us your thoughts on the idea of the 6 top teams coming from our State Championships and 6 teams that are members of a club that is invited to either state championship getting in from an open event held within each respective state or on the first day of the regional...I personally like this idea... this way we at least give everyone a chance to be invited.

Cameron... get the live stream coverage lined up,so all the bassin' dawgz can hear tha good news LIVE from South Carolina.


----------



## Jerk (Dec 28, 2008)

HH, I'm having a little trouble following the time line on your qualifying tournaments.

Would this be how it goes?

1. Fish your regular season.
2. Fish your state championship.
3. Top 6 from each club in the state championship goes to the GA vs NC tourney????

How does this open event work you're talking about.  I think I like the idea, but I'm confused.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 28, 2008)

Only the top 6 teams from the State Championship,no matter which club they represent.

EXAMPLE: J-BAIT 2008
1st place...Burns & Wills...S.J.A
2nd place...Meason & Snider...J.B.A
3rd place...Elrod & Orr...L.W.B
4th place...Ruark & York...H.V.B.A
5th place...Lee & Jones...L.W.B
6th place...Keller & Keller...S.J.A

This would be Ga's top 6 teams from our state championship...and we would hold an open tourney for everyone that is an active member of one of the invited clubs...and the top 6 from that event would make up our twelve teams.

I know how you feel,and I follow your point about yearly results and agree...thus being my earlier proposal about the top 3 from each of the 4 clubs that are invited to the J-BAIT making up our top 12....But also follow the other replies from anglers who don't get a chance to compete in the state championship and would like an opportunity to qualify for a Regional event.


----------



## Randall (Dec 28, 2008)

*Tournament*



HAWGHUNNA said:


> Well,
> Everyone from each side should like this...
> 
> Jerk from North Carolina and Hawg Hunna from Georgia are planning to join forces to get the ball rolling on a JONBOAT REGIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP TOURNAMENT.
> ...



Now you are talking. Sounds good. So thats 24 teams unless you all find some clubs  in SC that want to fish. I would fish an open to try to qualify since I will not have time this year to fish with the clubs much. Just tell me when and where.


----------



## Jerk (Dec 28, 2008)

That sounds to me like a winner.....let me run it by our guys and I'll let you know.  I can live with that for sure.  That's what we've been after.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey Terry, would anyone from the JBL be eligible?

BTW, someone mention'd Tennesee,,, Bad idea,,, The cost for a 3 day liscense in Tn. is outrageous! 

I'm sure I'll not qualify through the LWB or any of the other (3) clubs, That's why I asked about the JBL DAWGZ.

If not, let me know of anything I can to to promote the DAWGZ vs a,,,,, TARHEEL?  

Their feet may be sticky, but their mouth sure aint stuck. But after this premier event that will eventually take place,,,,, My $$$'s on the DAWGZ.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Dec 28, 2008)

Randall said:


> If you really wanted to include the best jonboat teams from GA, provided they wanted to fish, you would have to go outside the teams that fish enough with the clubs to make the top six and JBAIT anyway. Britt Daniels and Chad Proctor would have to be one of the best five teams in GA and Walt Ledford and Donnie Pirtle would have to be right there with them. These two teams fish very few regular season tournaments anymore since they have other obligations but they are no doubt two of the best teams. There are more but they are the first two that come to mind when you are talking about the best teams.



Good point Randall. I was just thinking, after reading all the posts here, and at LWB, that if the GEORGIA DAWGZ could "pick" teams,,, Well, Jerk, I got a grand on that one. I've fished with most all of them, except for the HVBA, and I could "pick" ever how many teams you want that would absolutely "school" yall. Walt, Donnie, Chad, Britt, Keller, Lozonskie's, Kirkpatrick's, Snider's, LEE's,,,  No contest,,,


----------



## Jerk (Dec 28, 2008)

That's good that you feel so confident, LMM.  
I can't figure out why in the world we're so confident???????
Nobody in NC knows how to fish!

It will be fun...to say the least.


----------



## Jerk (Dec 28, 2008)

I think the most interesting part of this tourney will be the fact that it is held on neutral waters.  We are ALL bad boys at our home ponds.  At a neutral, more unfamiliar site, we will truly find out who can fish.....or who has an out of state horseshit stuck up their.....


----------



## Randall (Dec 29, 2008)

*Lake*

I went out and asked around what would be the best lake to fish halfway, plenty of space, great fishing etc. There is a lake near Greer SC that is reported to be over 2000 acres with a 10hp limit and lots of big bass and the best fishing in SC.  It is called Lake Robinson. There are fees that have to be paid at some kind of ranger station to fish and I don't have any idea how much. Has a boat ramp and a large dock. Sounds perfect.


----------



## Jerk (Dec 29, 2008)

I saw that also.  Looked good to me.  Let's keep checking, but that place looks nice.


----------



## ugabowhunter (Dec 29, 2008)

Qualifier...

What if someone qualifies then fails to show up for the event? That is why I think a regional qualifier would be nice in a different area. If someone is willing travel 3 hours to qualify, they are more likely to make the championship than if they qualify at a lake 30 minutes from their home and then do not feel like putting all the effort and $ into traveling and pre-fishing.


----------



## Cameron197 (Dec 29, 2008)

Robby, Anywhere is 3 hours for you. The qualifier will be in the state that you are qualifying for. We would use Varner, Stone Mtn, Black Shoals Ect... Know what I mean?

Well now that the ball is rolling, where is the qualifier going to be? I think a central lake to all of the clubs like Black Shoals, Varner, Stone Mountain. Julette, High Falls & Horton (just got beat to death by J-Bait) are a long way for us and Lathem, Sandy Creek, Yargo & Hard Labor are to far for the south boys. I like Stone Mtn, we just need to set the date and get to application in to them now.


----------



## Jerk (Dec 29, 2008)

Is anybody opposed to the points champion team from each club getting an automatic bid into the tourney....?


----------



## Randall (Dec 29, 2008)

Jerk said:


> Is anybody opposed to the points champion team from each club getting an automatic bid into the tourney....?


That sounds like a good idea to me. Those JBAIT teams Hawghunna listed above don't include team Lozynsky and they kicked everybodys tail all year last year. A team could get lucky or just have a good day at the JBAIT and not be anywhere close to being one of the best teams while a great team could have a bad day at the qualifier and the JBAIT and not make it after winning most of the tournaments they enter all year. If you win the points you are going to be a great team. You don't just get lucky and win the points.


----------



## ugabowhunter (Dec 29, 2008)

Cameron197 said:


> Robby, Anywhere is 3 hours for you. The qualifier will be in the state that you are qualifying for. We would use Varner, Stone Mtn, Black Shoals Ect... Know what I mean?



Yeah, I know what you mean. What I was saying is I know how easy it is for some guys to say they are going to be there and not show up, if the qual. tx was further away it might eliminate some of the wishy-washy teams. I'd hate to see someone qualify and then not make the tournament due to time/distance/$. Distance is no problem for us cuz we got a boat in ATL now and I won't have to pull mine all over the place

I am not sure if Still Branch could handle the volume, but that might be a good spot cuz it hasn't been fished too much by tx guys yet. It would be new water to a lot of teams. Otherwise, I'll vote for Juliette.


----------



## Jerk (Dec 29, 2008)

HH and fellow fishers, how does this sound?  Shoot some holes in it if you don't like it.  We'll drop back and punt till we get this as close to "right" as it can be.

We are going to have three clubs represented in our North Carolina state tourney this season.  JBFC, BBJBC, and SWJBC.  Our twelve representatives would come from those clubs.

1. The points champion from each of the three clubs gets an automatic berth into the Interstate Tourney.  That's 3 teams decided.

2. During the state tournament, the next 3 highest finishing teams, other than the points champion, gain a berth into the Interstate Tourney.  Making a total of six teams decided.

3. An open tournament will be held following the state championship for only the remaining teams interested in participating in the Interstate Tourney.   The top 6 finishing teams at this event will round out the 12 teams that we send to GA to handle our bid-ness with y'all.  Only teams that have fished at least one tournament with our clubs can enter this event.

Does this ruffle any feathers, or will this format work for us to follow in qualifying to fish against you guys?  Any suggestions?


----------



## ugabowhunter (Dec 29, 2008)

Jerk said:


> HH and fellow fishers, how does this sound?  Shoot some holes in it if you don't like it.  We'll drop back and punt till we get this as close to "right" as it can be.
> 
> We are going to have three clubs represented in our North Carolina state tourney this season.  JBFC, BBJBC, and SWJBC.  Our twelve representatives would come from those clubs.
> 
> ...




Sounds great! I hope to make it! I really hope my dad and I can make it and meet some of y'all. Hawghunna and Jerk, thanks for getting this thing started. Let me know if there is anything I can do.

-Robby


----------



## Jerk (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks Robby.  Hawghunna, does that sit OK with you?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah,
          That sits just fine with me Jerk...This year Ga. will have 4 possible shoe ins...points champs from HVBA,JBA,LWB,and SJA...If the same team wins the points championship with 2 or more clubs, the 2nd place team in points for those clubs will not be allowed to move up.

They will have to qualify through either the J-BAIT or Open Qualifier.

The Highest finishing teams in the J-BAIT from each club that have not yet qualified will choose a lake for the open to be held on,and the host lake will be drawn from those 4 choices...at the J-BAIT. 

We will not use the same lake that hosts the J-BAIT.

Randall,
               thanks for the lake info,I have not had a chance to look it up yet...but that sounds more like a Jonboat Lake.

At the start of this topic,most thought that qualifying for this event was not the way to go....But...Now we are puttin' together an event that will have interest to many anglers Jerk,I look forward to working with you on this project...and IMHO...Jonboat Anglin' is movin' on to the next level. 

Thanks for all of the suggestions and help guys....lake,dates,entry fees,practice periods,off limits,regulation....still a lot to be hammered out,but the train is rollin'...thanks for allowing me to help in organizing this event...like the J-BAIT...it's been a long time coming.


----------



## Cameron197 (Dec 30, 2008)

Terry, Due to timing, why not ave the qualifier on Sunday, the day after J-BAIT? It will give a little more time to get ready for the big show. Also, are we going to have a lock out period before the tournament?


----------



## bkwade (Dec 30, 2008)

HH, do you already have ideas about prefishing?  Should it be limited?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm not sure about the qualifier date or Regional date as of yet... we need to work out ALL of the DETAILS on the actual Championship event first.

It looks like the QUALIFYING format has a good foundation,but as for the Ga. Jonboat Circuit it is not set in stone yet.

Hang Up Example : Look at Georgia's Jonboat Circuit .... We have 4 Clubs that have enough credibility (in my opinion) to earn an invitation to our State Championship event ..... In the Regional Qualifying Format the points Champions earn a bye.... ultimately this could be anywhere from 1 to 4 byes. 

O.K... say one Ga. team wins 3 of those 4 points Championships as was the case 2 years ago ......This scenario would present 2 teams with a bye since there is actually only 2 Championship teams.

Following me so far?...So if 6 more teams Qualify from the J-BAIT .... that gives us 8 teams,only leaving 4 positions available to be filled through a qualifier.... If we have 4 different teams earn a bye through becoming points Champions and 6 more from the J-BAIT .... THEN .... only 2 positions are left to be filled through a qualifier.

Got me yet ? ...This is the Qualifying Format that I believe Georgia's Jonboat Circuit should use to be fair to everyone of interest ...ONLY FOUR TEAMS WILL QUALIFY THROUGH OUR OPEN QUALIFIER .... The other 8 teams will come from POINTS CHAMPIONS earning a bye (number of different Champions will decide how many) and TOP POSITIONS in the J-BAIT that have not qualified though winning a points Championship ......The J-BAIT qualifiers could range from 4 to 7 teams.

Very confusing ? Not to me.

As far as off limits for the Regional... I'm thinking that there probably will be none,as most of the guys that qualify will probably make the event a 3 or 4 day trip ... getting there a day or two early,to practice but I have not discussed this issue with Jerk....We will post details as we come together on ideas and formats for this event.

I plan on building a web site for this event that will provide links,info,and discussions about this new adventure.


----------



## Jerk (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't think any of our guys would be in favor of limiting the prefishing.  I for one am not in favor of creating rules that cannot be enforced, and that would be one that could not.  If you want to prefish, have at it.  That's part of being a good fisherman.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 30, 2008)

I have not talked to anyone yet,nor have Jerk and myself decided on a location for the event yet....but Lake Robinson that Randall mentioned in an earlier post has a great layout.

See for yourself....

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...7977,-82.30751&spn=0.031913,0.055275&t=h&z=14


----------



## Jerk (Dec 30, 2008)

LOOK at those creeks!!!!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 30, 2008)

10/4 on the creeks...
                                                    I got a number,I'll call them tomorrow and get some info...ramp fees,parking spaces,ect.

Jerk,
         I saw on the Bass Busters site where you mentioned talking to the Virginia Jons guys...If we get more states committed  to getting involved this quickly,we may want to think about a smaller field...say from 12 down to 8 teams to accommodate parking


----------



## Jerk (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't know what their deal is.  They may want to have a separate event against us???

I don't know how keen they are on drive to SC from northern VA.  And, I haven't heard a word back from the guy who was "all about it" since I mentioned them not using their 9.9HP sewing machine motors in the tourney.  Must've hurt his feelings.  I'll let you know....


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 30, 2008)

No 9.9's allowed..


----------



## Randall (Dec 30, 2008)

*9.9s*



HAWGHUNNA said:


> No 9.9's allowed..



I am all for that. I don't have a gas motor. Plus it gives the option of taking a chance on a long run for less fishing pressure. With a 9.9 you could go anywhere on the lake in half the time. With just battery power there will be fewer boats in the back of the lake but it will be a long run on batteries. Forces some big decisions and adds a little excitement to deciding where to fish.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Dec 30, 2008)

So, I guess my 3.0 hp is out of the question??,,!!,,

And I was just getting into this thread. Great ideas on both parts! 

Terry, you know you've got all the support you need from everyone. 

Again I ask, would anyone qualify from the JBL, since it is now an "official" Club? Or are we still trial seasoning it?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm all for it as well....for a one day event....not sure the motel would allow 6 battery chargers per boat running in the parking lot all night long

And I am aware by earlier discussions that the Tar Heels don't do gas motors

We would not want an unfair advantage now would we...

Randall,
               I can't find much info on Lake Robinson,think you could dig up a lil'?

LMM,
         The J.B.L is not invited to our state championship...therefore no invitation to this event will be rewarded....OFF TOPIC (But 2009 is not a trial season,membership fees are in order,points will be awarded and the points champion will be awarded all membership fees...L.W.B points system will be used for this circuit).


----------



## Jerk (Dec 30, 2008)

Naw, we're electric only.  As far as the JBL goes, only two man team clubs qualify, correct?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 30, 2008)

That is correct...sorry LLM,you may have to call ole Billy Maddox out of retirement and join a club...or...you could qualify through the open

P.S...Jerk,
                   How did you talk those guys in your avatar into letting you hold up their 5th fish for them ?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 30, 2008)

Watta y'all say we name this tournament after J.E.R.C ?

Jonboat Eastern Regional Championship


----------



## Shane B. (Dec 30, 2008)

*lake robinson*

Is the lake that's being considered electric only?What other species of bass does it contain


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 30, 2008)

I think the lake has a 9.9 hp limit,but I think we are gonna go electric only...if this lake is the host.

Not sure about the bass in it yet,I'm gonna call 2morrow and get some info.


----------



## Randall (Dec 31, 2008)

*Lake Robinson*

I was told the FOM fished there last April as part of a tournament the city of Greer has there and had 40-50 boats. That means there must be good parking space somewhere for all those boats. Tried to find the results on FOM website but they didn't post anything other than what I knew already. Website did say most teams caught fish and it was cold and rainy but that was it. Lake has LM bass. I will keep asking around.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks Randall,
                             I called today to try and gather some info. on Lake Robinson and got a voice mail,and have not gotten a reply so it will probably be after the holidays.


----------



## Jerk (Dec 31, 2008)

That lake appears to be open to ANY size motor and has bass boats crawling all over it.   A 2000 acre lake is going to have boats on it.  

Big boats don't bother us, but I know y'all won't do it.  SO .....back to square one on the lake.  We still got plenty of time to find a place.

Very funny on the avatar, HH!!  Very funny.....Ever caught a 35 pound sack?  It requires some help at the photo shoot.....


----------



## TJBassin (Dec 31, 2008)

Anydody heard from the Virginia and Alabama boys? The lake looks like a good playing field. All I got to do now is get in.


----------



## Cameron197 (Dec 31, 2008)

Jerk said:


> That lake appears to be open to ANY size motor and has bass boats crawling all over it.   A 2000 acre lake is going to have boats on it.
> 
> Big boats don't bother us, but I know y'all won't do it.  SO .....back to square one on the lake.  We still got plenty of time to find a place.
> 
> Very funny on the avatar, HH!!  Very funny.....Ever caught a 35 pound sack?  It requires some help at the photo shoot.....


Here is the President of HVBA and the web master with theirs at Varner


----------



## Jerk (Jan 1, 2009)

How much weight in that 5 bagger?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 1, 2009)

Jerk said:


> That lake appears to be open to ANY size motor and has bass boats crawling all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE DID YOU GET THIS INFO ?


----------



## Jerk (Jan 1, 2009)

Grapevine honestly.  Not a known fact, but someone who lives near the lake told one of the guys in our club it has no motor restrictions.


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 1, 2009)

*heavy bag*

Jerk how much did that sack weight?Where did you catch them


----------



## Jerk (Jan 1, 2009)

34 Pounds 8 Ounces I think.  They were caught on part of a 30 something thousand acre lake here five minutes from my house.  Caught them in February last year in our first jon boat tournament of the season.  Heck of a start, and unbelievably lucky day.  We won't forget it.

The fish from left to right were about.....
1. 5 pounds  2. 7 pounds   3. 8.4 pounds  4. 8 pounds  5.  6.2 pounds.......something like that.

My brother (Lips) lost one at the boat as big as the two biggest ones before we caught the little five pounder to make our limit.


----------



## Cameron197 (Jan 1, 2009)

Jerk said:


> How much weight in that 5 bagger?


  Mike and Tony came to the scales with 34.43

In that tournament, the top 5 came to the scales at over 17 lbs. Big fish was 10.05. Varner in February is a sure HAWG lake. Oh yea... 2nd was 25+ at the scales


----------



## TJBassin (Jan 1, 2009)

Guys I would take a look on the Bass Busters. net. Looks to me like they are giving up. They are wanting something Simple. All that talk Jerk. Whats up with ya boys?


----------



## Jerk (Jan 1, 2009)

It ain't fright, TJ, it's the format.  The guys want it to be simple, and I haven't had a chance yet to talk to HH about it.

Terry, the guys seem to have bucked at the idea of all the qualifying stuff again.  Here's why.  Our state championship is in early November.  IF we keep the format you and I have talked about, that would put the open qualifying tournament sometime the week before or the week after Thanksgiving.  So, at a minimum we'd be fishing against you all in DECEMBER!!!!! and the people who qualify in the open tournament would have a whopping two weeks to get prepared, get off work, prefish, etc. etc.....even if anybody was interested in fishing in Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----' December.

Listen, for this to work, it needs to be fished during a good part of the fishing season to make sure everybody is willing to burn vacation time doing it.  It would be more fun if we fish in comfy weather anyways, IMHO.  Secondly, all the qualifying stuff is great, but we may have to narrow it down to simply the points champions and whoever finishes in whatever order at our normally held state event.

Mill it over and get back to me, HH.  My guys want an open invite tourney, whoever wants to fish, show up, and whoever wins is the champ.  They will just about all show up, TJ, for sure, if we do it that  way.

Lemmeknow.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 1, 2009)

Jerk,
         Don't you pull out on us after presenting a challenge,lets lay the tourney out there for the anglers to enjoy. Just because they qualify to be invited does not mean that they have to fish it.

But for those who do want to fish it will be there.

But .... If you feel as though it is in your best interest,or it will be a waste of your time to continue pursuing this event along the guide lines that we are taking... then by all means,GIVE UP ON IT.

I believe that within the one month that this topic has been being kicked around a lot more interest towards this event has taken place than what we have seen on line.

Rick Burns is a pioneer of the Jonboat Tournament  Circuits here in GA...and he does not go on line.

Guess what ....Rick called me yesterday wanting to know of the details that have been worked out thus far in this State vs. State tourney,I filled Rick in on the details and he was excited about the event and the direction that Jonboat competition is headed ... And I quote Rick "I want to be a part of it" ... to me,this meant a lot ... because at first Rick was not in favor of the J-BAIT in which he has grown to appreciate.

How do you think that Mr. Burns caught wind of this ?
Because of ALL OF THE TALK that has been going around about the N.C guys have challenged our best teams to an Inner State Championship.

 River Rat stated that MOST of the guys up there really did not care about all of the complications of an event of this magnitude .... then maybe .... Eventually,Georgia will get a legit challenge from a state that is willing to step outside the box and help showcase this sport that so many of us blue collar guys love and appreciate.And it is funny that rr has not posted any comments on this forum (negative or positive) ..... I believe that the dictatorship has taken a turn towards N.C.

Y'all keep saying that I pull the strings around here and most of these guys will follow me to the grave and all of that junk .... Most of these guys around here probably don't even know me or care to,but those that do .... just may have a lil' respect for the hard nosed way that I like to move towards things that I feel like would be fun for them to become a part of.  

This event has the potential of becoming the biggest Jonboat Event to happen in this Nation,and IMHO will only get better.


----------



## deepwater (Jan 1, 2009)

If the NC guys don't want to fish in December keep HH's format for qualifing in the fall and have the tx early the following year, maybe some time in late January or Febuary before the next jonboat season starts that way every body involved will have at least 30 days or more to prepare. Might be a good way to kick off the season.Just an idea.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks deepwater,
                                     That is a good suggestion,besides we have not even decided on a date,or lake for that matter.

SOME of those guys are just set on putting on a pot tournament within the next 2 months,and personally.... I don't believe that very many guys will travel 4 hours to put their jonboat on a 30,000 acre reservoir where there will probably be 2 or more bass boat events going on at the same time... and on top of that .... the next rule will be "No Gas Motors Allowed".

Come on .... If they really want to challenge us to a duel,let's at least compromise the interests towards the event.


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 1, 2009)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Thanks deepwater,
> That is a good suggestion,besides we have not even decided on a date,or lake for that matter.
> 
> SOME of those guys are just set on putting on a pot tournament within the next 2 months,and personally.... I don't believe that very many guys will travel 4 hours to put their jonboat on a 30,000 acre reservoir where there will probably be 2 or more bass boat events going on at the same time... and on top of that .... the next rule will be "No Gas Motors Allowed".
> ...


HawgHunna, I don't think they want to go thru the trouble to see this thing thru. Then again I don't see where one format would be easier to organize than another,open or not.


----------



## deepwater (Jan 1, 2009)

Hope to see this tx come together. I think this would a great thing for jonboat tx's.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 1, 2009)

This proposed event has gained a lot of interest already,now Jerk has started another thread asking "if the N.C clubs put together an open event would any of the  Ga. jonboat members show up ... answer yes,no,maybe.  

Didn't we go through this already ?



 


Just when I thought that I was gonna get to pretend to be Mr. Ray Scott again


----------



## chef (Jan 1, 2009)

as ya saw on the other thred i really want to support this thing, it seems to me that jon boat tournaments just need that extra little push to turn them into something big, some folks probally would like that and others probally dont want it but i want to be a part of it, i have a gussied up jon boat and would love to ride around and film you guys and film the weigh in and some interviews too! wish you guys would just come up with a compromise and stick with it and lets get it rolling!!!


----------



## Jerk (Jan 1, 2009)

HH I'm not bailing on this thing.  RiverRat is a friend of mine, and has strong opinions on it.  

I don't understand two things, though.  

1. Why are y'all against an open tourney?  What's the big disadvantage?

2. Why are NC's guys against the qualifying process?

I don't understand the hangups with either system except for boat count.  Both systems will work fine if we just stick with one and put it in place.

From a subjective viewpoint, the only problem I see with the qualifying process is how late in the season it puts this interstate tournament.  I don't want to have a big event like this when it's 35 degrees outside and the fish are frozen.  It needs to be fished around a peak time.....even if that means we push it back until 2010.  That was the reason I posted a thread just to see if any of the GA guys would be interested in just having an open tourney this season, do a little fishing, maybe eat dinner together as a group after the pot tourney, and see about gaining some ground face to face on putting something together next spring.

I've been a vocal proponent of an open tourney format, but I think what HH came up with would work great except for the timing this season.  When I first presented it to the NC guys on our forum and asked "whaddayathink?" every comment posted was positive.....but apparantly not what anybody was really thinking, and so I've had to drop back and punt because everybody has turned 180 degrees on their opinions now.  It has to be done delicately, because at this point it seems if we do it HH's way, the NC guys aren't as interested, and if we do it NC's way, you guys aren't as interested.  What will have to take place is the leaders of the two groups are going to just have to decide what we believe is best and make it work.......but that's a dangerous ground to tread if you put all the effort into it and nobody shows up!!!!


----------



## tonyf (Jan 1, 2009)

I understand not wanting to fish in 35 degree weather but the 
BASS Master Classic was in Febraury right? Why not start the year off big?


----------



## Jerk (Jan 1, 2009)

February's a different story.  March even better!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 1, 2009)

Well,, I still don't see the problem,,
Exept for the lake size. All, I think all, of us would want it on a smaller lake, like 2000 acres, or less. Or on a larger lake with restrictions, such as our Juliette for example, around 3500 acres, I'm thinkin again, has 25hp limit. This is the only problem I see.
So call it what you want, qualifier, open, whatever,,,
Let's go ahead and just plan an tournament, with the first 30 boats to register from each state, and fish. Keep the entry fees low, as to off set the cost of each participant's "budget", get together in the middle, meet each other, eat, talk trash, have a good time, and whoever shows up can fish. 100% payback. Yes, sounds just like a "pot tourney". Why not?
I'd put in for a late fall, or early spring time. As jerk posted, you wanna enjoy it as well. 
Yall, both NC & GA, name a lake, and lets meet up. 
Then we can talk about a "real" tournament.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 1, 2009)

Agree 100 percent LMM.


----------



## bkwade (Jan 2, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Well,, I still don't see the problem,,
> Exept for the lake size. All, I think all, of us would want it on a smaller lake, like 2000 acres, or less. Or on a larger lake with restrictions, such as our Juliette for example, around 3500 acres, I'm thinkin again, has 25hp limit. This is the only problem I see.
> So call it what you want, qualifier, open, whatever,,,
> Let's go ahead and just plan an tournament, with the first 30 boats to register from each state, and fish. Keep the entry fees low, as to off set the cost of each participant's "budget", get together in the middle, meet each other, eat, talk trash, have a good time, and whoever shows up can fish. 100% payback. Yes, sounds just like a "pot tourney". Why not?
> ...



This really could work and is realistic I think.  With a good number of boats and from multiple states, it will be nothing like any other pot tourney IMO.


----------



## TJBassin (Jan 2, 2009)

Seems that a few of the North Carolina anglers are afraid of not making event. Who wants to ride 5 hours to fish a TX with $25 entry fees. Lawn Mower you and yours can have it.


----------



## tonyf (Jan 2, 2009)

TJBassin said:


> Seems that a few of the North Carolina anglers are afraid of not making event. Who wants to ride 5 hours to fish a TX with $25 entry fees. Lawn Mower you and yours can have it.



I was looking at it more of a way to discuss the multi state championship in a face to face manner. Have the tourney and then meet somewhere to eat and discuss the details. It seems like there has been some progress made on here but how much more could be made that way?


----------



## Jerk (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, here's how I see it, guys.  We've done all the smack talking, elbow ribbing, Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----'n, conversating, polling, voting, asking, and telling we can do online without going insane.  That's why I was wondering if we came down to SC, put on an open tourney with a decent entry fee, would you guys come, and then maybe discuss the real tournament afterward over dinner and a beer?????

We cannot put this thing together for this season and have full participation, and I for one don't want to do it unless we have the best participation possible.....agreed HH?

SO, TJ, if you don't want to come, don't.  You won't be serving much purpose there with your attitude anyway.  From the looks of your avatar somebody else is catching all your fish anyhow!  Just kidding.....

Anyways.....we'll be trying to put the open together, and hopefully Hawghunna will keep talking with us about the real tournament....but the online discussion is old and getting pointless.  With keyboard cowboys like a few of you guys and some of our guys, it's going backwards more than forwards.


----------



## Cameron197 (Jan 2, 2009)

Jerk said:


> Well, here's how I see it, guys.  We've done all the smack talking, elbow ribbing, Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----'n, conversating, polling, voting, asking, and telling we can do online without going insane.  That's why I was wondering if we came down to SC, put on an open tourney with a decent entry fee, would you guys come, and then maybe discuss the real tournament afterward over dinner and a beer?????
> 
> We cannot put this thing together for this season and have full participation, and I for one don't want to do it unless we have the best participation possible.....agreed HH?
> 
> ...



Her is the way is see it. You have a good idea on having just a pot tournament on a weekend when we all have off this spring. Afterwords, we go find the nearest BBQ joint and face to face hammer out the details of The Jon-Boat World Classic.

Let me look at all 4 clubs schedules and see when there is a off weekend (most of the time it is in April).

Terry and TJ, Y'all in for this idea to get together and get it done???

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197 (Jan 2, 2009)

Alright, With 4 of the 5 clubs posting a schedule, I can only find that Sunday is open. And the 5th club that has not posted a schedule is a Sunday club


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 2, 2009)

That's a start.
1.) Sunday it is.
2.) in the works

Geesh TJ, don't make such a big deal of it. If you don't wanna fish, don't. 

And NO, Cameron, this would Not be to "hammer" things out, just a friendly lil tourney to let a few people meet each other. Face to face can work wonders, instead of having posts like yours & TJ's.

A few NC boys want to fish, so do we, what's the problem?
I drive 79 miles, one way, to Varner, guess another 79 aint gonna kill me. 

It was just an idea,,, dang,,,something to think about. If it hurt that bad thinkin about it, you may just wanna go to Horton instead anyhow.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks guys.  Give me a list of potential dates, and we'll see if it works on our end. 

Thanks again for the help.  Look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Cameron197 (Jan 2, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> That's a start.
> 1.) Sunday it is.
> 2.) in the works
> 
> ...




The hammer things out was about the details of the "Big One".

I know this is just a little pot tournament. But we just need to have the discussion face to face to get the big tournament going.


And I fixed that post to say what I meant it to say


----------



## Jerk (Jan 3, 2009)

It appears that the NC guys are all fired up about fishing this open tournament and meeting you fellas, possibly as early as this spring.   Do the dates of March 14/15th work for you guys, and is anybody open to fish a bigger lake like Hartwell where the BMC was held last year if we put in at a "lesser used" ramp, or do we need to absolutely find small water?  Just asking.  Let us know.

P.s>  I haven't heard anything from Terry Lee in 3-4 days.  Where you at, man?  Would you attend this thing just for the sake of sitting and talking afterward?


----------



## TJBassin (Jan 3, 2009)

Lawnmower you aint nothing but talk aint never been nothing but talk and never will be. I have listened to you on these sites for a couple of years and you aint nothing but talk. These guys dont know who they are talking to. You be cool Mower and see ya at High Falls in a couple weeks or will we?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 3, 2009)

Easy there vdbassin, no need to jump one of your own guys. Mowerman makes pretty good sense. We want to do it, a lot of your guys want it, so lets do it. There is no need to make this something bigger than what it is. It is a freakin jon boat tournament. We are not going to be famous or make the tv news or anything. We just want to fish.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 3, 2009)

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Easy there vdbassin, no need to jump one of your own guys. Mowerman makes pretty good sense. We want to do it, a lot of your guys want it, so lets do it. There is no need to make this something bigger than what it is. It is a freakin jon boat tournament. We are not going to be famous or make the tv news or anything. We just want to fish.




Thanks Rat.

Good Lord TJ, did I strike a nerve somewhere? 

Yes, I'll be at Hi-Falls on the 17th.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 3, 2009)

TJBassin said:


> Lawnmower you aint nothing but talk aint never been nothing but talk and never will be. I have listened to you on these sites for a couple of years and you aint nothing but talk. These guys dont know who they are talking to. You be cool Mower and see ya at High Falls in a couple weeks or will we?



Wow, TJ, I was just offering a few suggestions to try and HELP,,,, 
Yes, I talk a lot. That's the way people communicate.
Why don't you take the same approach and try to help now and then, instead of coming on an open forum and trash talk me?


----------



## TJBassin (Jan 3, 2009)

Lawnmower your track record speaks for itself. Sorry I want post any more negative comments. Good luck fishin with the HillBillies. Let me know how it goes up there. Just remember when ya hear the banjos playing paddle harder.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 3, 2009)

TJBassin said:


> Lawnmower your track record speaks for itself. Sorry I want post any more negative comments. Good luck fishin with the HillBillies. Let me know how it goes up there. Just remember when ya hear the banjos playing paddle harder.



Yeah, I know my track record... It happens,, 

It's all good TJ. 

If you're referring to the movie, "Deliverance", that was film'd along the Chattooga River. 
,, Aint that up your way,,,?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 3, 2009)

We see who is all talk now, at least Mowerman has the guts to come and fish. All you can do is run everybody down that wants to fish it.
If are scaired to fish thats fine, but don't go talking crap to people who do!


----------



## Jerk (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah, mowerman is coming to fish.  You apparantly are not.  So who is all talk?????

Seems to me, you might be.  Speaking of hillbillies, why don't you bring Ellie May to fish with you if you do decide you're good enough to make it, TJ?


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 4, 2009)

NCRIVERRAT said:


> We see who is all talk now, at least Mowerman has the guts to come and fish. All you can do is run everybody down that wants to fish it.
> If are scaired to fish thats fine, but don't go talking crap to people who do!



Aint got nothing to do with "guts" Rat. Timing wasn't on my side last year.
TJ's got guts if nothing else. 
But he does have a tendency to talk trash to me.
I'm beginning to think I must be a fan of his. 
He just wants a ,,,,, i don't know,,,,,


----------



## TJBassin (Jan 4, 2009)

Lawnmower me and you are going to team up and go take the Carolina boys money. Are you in?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 4, 2009)

TJBassin said:


> Lawnmower me and you are going to team up and go take the Carolina boys money. Are you in?




YA'LL HAVE FUN,I'M NOT INTERESTED IN FISHING AN OPEN EVENT THAT SOMEONE WANTS TO CALL A CHAMPIONSHIP.

P.S....Congrats tjbassin on a great weekend of fishing.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 4, 2009)

Hawghunna,..........geez.....

WE ARE NOT TRYING TO CALL THIS OPEN TOURNAMENT A CHAMPIONSHIP......

Good Lord.  We're just trying to get together, fish with the GA guys who aren't too uppety to show up, and then hopefully have a good meal and talk about what everybody wants to see happen if we do have the championship tourney later on......


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 4, 2009)

TJBassin said:


> Lawnmower me and you are going to team up and go take the Carolina boys money. Are you in?



I'm in TJ.
You know how to find me,,,


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 4, 2009)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> YA'LL HAVE FUN,I'M NOT INTERESTED IN FISHING AN OPEN EVENT THAT SOMEONE WANTS TO CALL A CHAMPIONSHIP.



Then, would you be interested in fishing an open tournament?


----------



## Jerk (Jan 4, 2009)

It appears that Hawghunna wants ZERO to do with any open tournaments being held where NC fishes against GA.  No matter what.

So, is there anybody from the GA group who would like to help us put this together on that end?


----------



## Jerk (Jan 5, 2009)

The "BIG" interstate tourney is back burner for now.  The two states can't seem to agree.  But, the NC guys are going to put together an open tourney this spring in SC if anybody is interested in coming to compete.  I need to know if you are, and ONLY if you ARE interested.  

Please PM me or reply.  Thanks.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 5, 2009)

Interested, BUT, need lake size and/or restrictions.
Preferrably a lake name. 
May not have that info. yet huh. OK, work on it. Try to keep the lake small. You won't get much participation at all from Georgia, if it's an Oconee or Sinclair size lake. I may be speakin a lot for myself, but I aint putting my lil jon boat in big waters.  Been there, done that,,, Wasn't fun at all. What's worse is when the waves sink your boat,, Been there, dont that too! 
A lot of these gentelmen are strictly electric only. Some are tricked out rather nice too!  But some are small, such as mine.
Just try to keep that in mind.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 5, 2009)

I fish a 12 foot WeldCraft, LMM.  I fish 40,000 acre boat infested reservoirs every season.  Never felt in danger, but to each his own.

This will be done at a small lake....TBA.  As soon as we guage the interest in this, we will decide on a lake.  It will be small, and electric only.  How's that?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 5, 2009)

It's been 24 hrs Jerk....

I'll agree to resume working out the format for the Regional Championship with you if nobody wants to help with the open.

There is a lot that goes along with formatting,organizing,and directing a tourney,and very few want that obligation.

The reason that I signed onto the Regional that you and I were working on is because I think that the Jonboat Club Members deserve an opportunity to compete at a National Level.

And the event that we were working on has the potential of becoming a quality event to bring those anglers just that.....with this being (as far as I know) the first organized state vs. state event.

I'm not to UPPITY to fish any event Jerk,it's just that an open tourney on large lakes are a dime a dozen around here...call it sissy or what every...but my opinion of a jonboat tourney does not include Bass Boats washing my lil' tin can up against the bank every time that they come buzzing by.

Terry Lee


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry,
            I did not know that lmm had agreed to be the Ga. spokesman.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 5, 2009)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Sorry,
> I did not know that lmm had agreed to be the Ga. spokesman.




, Now where did that come from HUNNA? 

Nobody has spoken about much in the past few days, so, you know me, I'll open my mouth. 
Didn't mean to step on anyone's toes. Wasn't trying or meaning to, was just keeping the conversation going. Sorry brother,,,


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 6, 2009)

Jon,
        You have not stepped on any toes brother.

#1 - Jerk and the N.C guys obviously want to fish an open tourney with a lot of boats. 

#2 - Jerk asked last night if anyone was interested in helping him put the open tourney together.

#3 - I have made it obvious that I'm not interested in doing a pot tourney.

#4 - You replied to Jerks post saying that you were interested in helping.

As # 4 was going down...I was posting the reply that I was willing to resume the original format and I was unaware at that point that you had posted an interest,therefore I posted the second time to say sorry.

If you want to help Jerk and company try to get some boats together for an open,then I have no problem with that what so ever.

The biggest problem that I see right now is that you will be  celebrating your 13th anniversary while the tournament is going on,and I thought that it was required that the teams interested in fishing must be a member of a "real" club.

Good Luck,and no hard feelings.

P.S....Please don't call this a N.C vs. Ga. Championship


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 6, 2009)

We have been called out on another board by your beloved HawgHunner for trying to bend the rules in our favor. I am here to respond and ask if anybody thinks this could possibly be unfair.
The rules as of right now:

1. It is open to all jon boat teams that have proof they are regular members of a jon boat club.
This way, the best teams will be in the field as long as they show up.
2. It will be held at a neutral site so no team will have an advantage.
3. No cheating, we all know what that is and means.

I wish to hear from someone who thinks this is unfair. It might not be what HH wants but is not unfair.


----------



## tonyf (Jan 6, 2009)

NCriverrate.....what board? I would like to read his post and make my own opinion.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 6, 2009)

It was posted on the NC website...

http://bassbusters.proboards80.com/index.cgi?

The only difference in an open tournament and what Hawghunna demands is that, in an open tourney format, there will be teams from our clubs fishing that did not meet his "qualifications" as being "the best". 

Is anyone afraid that these teams may sneak up and win the event????  I am.  It's very possible.  But if they do, they deserve to be called champs.  Period.  

A single tournament does not, and cannot, determine which club is truly the best anyways....so why not invite everybody?

Makes no sense to me.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 6, 2009)

Here is the exact words from your beloved HawgHunner.

Quote:
"As long as y'all have the championship.......no one can take it........cause y'all like to swing the rules in y'alls favor".

"And it's tough for us to win it if we are not there".
"Yours truly
Terrence van Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----"    
unquote:

One thing for sure, you can not win it if you are not there.

Again, what is unfair about the way it is being set up?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll be my own Lawyer here.

Riverrat,
                 Why did you not put the smiley face after my post as I did?

What I posted was a joke,just like the statement below that I was replying to.

I was just posting a reply to your post to me that stated something like this "See ya H.H , Anytime you and your boys want to come and try to take the title from N.C give us a holler....until then,it belongs to us!!!!"

That statement is a joke... What title do you claim to own?

Who appointed y'all Champions?

If y'all really wanted a piece of us .... it seems like you would have been willing to compromise regulations for a real tourney instead of saying that qualifying makes no sense.

I always thought that you must qualify to play with the big dogs in any sport that there is

I could not care less which 12 teams from the Georgia Jonboat Circuits qualified through the format that Jerk and I were working on. I would have all the confidence in the word that those 12 teams could compete with any 12 Jonboat teams in the country.

You want to go and get all hostile because I post a joke to y'all..... You want to call yourself,your club,or your state Jonboat Champions pal?

Lets stop all the jawing.

Lets organize a Real Jonboat Championship Tournament.

And I'll bring my boys 1/2 way!!!!


----------



## Jerk (Jan 6, 2009)

You still haven't answered why an open tournament is a bad thing,,,,,,,?  I don't think your way OR the open format is a "bad" idea.  Both would work.  One would exclude some teams....an open would not.  That's why I favor an open, because any team can come have a good time.  The best team should win anyway, right?

So, it comes to the GA way vs the NC way.  Neither are similar.  So, since we challenged GA, and no compromise can be made, I think NC can do it however, simply because we issued the challenge.  Our challenge is to meet you guys halfway, bring whoever you want, the baddest of the bad boys, and let's see who wins it.  And it will be the exact same tournament, except with the addition of a few teams that you feel don't deserve to be there!?


Why don't they?

Are they no good?

Do they suck?

No....so they should be there.

The only other difference is whether or not you support it.  So......in conclusion, the choice is entirely yours.  I just hope that if you continue to be bullheaded over this that the rest of the GA guys don't miss out on a great experience because they're riding your coattails.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 6, 2009)

It is being organized as we speak. If no GA teams show, then how can they be the champs? If we drive 4 hours and fish amongst ourselves then yes, one of the NC teams will own the title of champ. The last I heard was you were taking your "boys" and staying home.
I am not trying to be hard to get along with. I fish against 24+ teams every week, so a 24 team tourney will not do a whole lot for me. When I think of a big time tourney I think of a large number of boats with a large pay out. Limiting it to 24 leaves out a lot of teams. 
Why must we be the ones to bend to the stupid qualifying rules. I am qualified to fish, I been doing this for 20 years and dont need somebody to tell me I am not.


----------



## TJBassin (Jan 6, 2009)

Man thats good. See why we listen to the Hunna.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 6, 2009)

Sheep.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 6, 2009)

If you want to challenge someone to a duel,at least listen to some advise that will draw the most interest to your challenge.

If I put together the qualifier,and claimed that Ga. was the champion....would that be enough to make y'all believe that I had the best idea? No .

Let's compromise the deal,and stop the bull!!!!


----------



## ugabowhunter (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't understand. Can each state not elect a capt. (in this case HH and Jerk)? The capt. should determine how each state's teams will be decided. For example, one open tx for NC teams and points standings plus qualifier for GA.... 12 teams from each state. Similar to a Ryder cup in golf. I can't guarantee I can make it due to work, but I sure would like to see jon boat txs go interstate. This way Jerk could bring his boys and HH could bring his. I do think there should be a club affiliation and certain number of tx's fished per year with that club for all teams. This is just an idea...I'll even end it with a  for good measure.

Robby


----------



## Jerk (Jan 6, 2009)

The whole idea of a jon boat tournament going "interstate" should make the first event special enough, Robby and HH.  It's never been done that we know of.  Why can't we just get everyone involved who wants to be involved this first year, as long as they're members of one of our clubs, go fish together, and if we want to develop,modify, or make it something bigger next year, let it grow naturally based on interest.  If we put a cap on teams from each state the first year, it will always just be "that 12 team tournament".  That's boring.  I don't care if our last place team shows up to fish.  Why should you?


----------



## Jerk (Jan 6, 2009)

P.s.....if you challenge someone to a duel, it usually goes something like this.....

Hey, you!  I'm going to walk 15 paces north, and then turn around and shoot you right between the eyes.  Then, you have the option to do the same, or get blown away.

I never saw a cowboy stop and ask the crowd whether he should qualify in a shooting competition before the duel could take place. 

I am all for working with HH or anybody else from GA willing to help put this together, but I don't see an adequate compromise that both sides would like.  Compromise requires both sides to make exceptions.  Nobody has made any at all so far.  Nor will they, I don't think?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 6, 2009)

A Championship Tournament is what y'all CHALLENGED us to,so stop trying to push just another pot tourney and get the show on the road.

We are wasting all the progress that we had made 2 weeks ago because your boys changed their minds about the way things were coming along.


----------



## TJBassin (Jan 6, 2009)

Jerc quit being hard headed. Take advantage of the wisdom that is being offered to you. It will be helpfull down the road. LISTEN.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 6, 2009)

I am a very open minded fella.  OK.  I will listen to ANYTHING that makes sense or is well explained to me.

Explain to me the difference between the open format, and the championship format, except the number of teams that show up and what it's called, and I'll switch sides.  Period. 

You could hold the open tournament, call it a championship, and it would be.  The only difference is that there would be about 10 to 20 boats (or more) present.  Is that a bad thing?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 6, 2009)

Jerk,
         All that you need to do is go back a couple of pages on this thread to see compromise ... then your guys dropped back and punted....remember???


----------



## Jerk (Jan 6, 2009)

Is your single goal to LIMIT THE NUMBER OF ATTENDEES?  Just so that we can fish a farm pond and all fit?


----------



## ugabowhunter (Jan 6, 2009)

For the first inaugural tx, it might have to be who ever shows up does it; then go from there for the following txs. I will not overstep my boundaries b/c I think, like others, that HH has jon boating's best interest in mind and he has many, many years of making these ideas come to fruition. Plus, I live way too far away to really even be considering doing any of this. However, I'd be willing to help with anything that I can.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 6, 2009)

I thought that I already explained the difference.

You must qualify to play with the big dogs in any sports programs' Championship.

Derek said that you are a superior athlete Jerk .... surly you should know the procedure that is required to make it to the big show.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 6, 2009)

HH, you still didn't answer my question.
And, compromise is not you and I coming up with something and then imposing it upon our club members.  If that's compromise, Saddam Hussein was a great compromiser.

UGABowhunter, I believe HH has a conflict of interests, and I will say this publicly, not to offend, but to make a point.  

The best thing for jon boat fishing is for this tournament to happen, ASAP, period, regardless.  If we can just get it started, we can evolve it and make it huge.  It doesn't have to start out as the superbowl.  The very first post in this entire thread is what makes me feel there is a conflict of interest here.  I think HH feels that if this doesn't come right out of the box as a prize fight, he might not look like the hero and take the credit.  Forgive my psychoanalysis if it's incorrect.  But that's how I see it, and I don't care who gets credit.  You can have it, HH< but I think this open is the BEST way to get this deal started between two different states. Let's fish, get to know one another, and I think you'll find that we all like one another much more than we think we hate each other in some ways currently.  And it's easier to work with people you like!


----------



## Jerk (Jan 6, 2009)

In response to your last post, I agree.  In any superior sporting event, you must qualify to play the big one.  But, HH, we are dadgummed jon boat fishermen.  No matter how good and skilled some of us are, we are still flies on the wall of sport fishing.  That may hurt your feelings, but that is all we are, and all we will ever be.  Jon boat, redneck, good time gangs.  Yes, we're serious about it.  And we should have state tournaments to prove who the mack daddy's are.

But this initial tournament needs to involve everybody, so that everybody can see how much fun it was, and WANT to go back year after year.  Especially if we end up making it a qualify only event later on.  Otherwise, we'll have a handful of guys from each state going back and trying to "tell" everybody else how much fun they had, and I'm not OK with that the first go 'round.  It needs to involve everyone.  We ARE JUST JON BOAT FISHERMEN.  Your initials don't make you a pro!


----------



## Jerk (Jan 6, 2009)

The best idea I've heard is Cameron's idea in post number 5.  That's the only chance of a "compromise".  Whaddayathink?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 6, 2009)

Jerk said:


> Is your single goal to LIMIT THE NUMBER OF ATTENDEES?  Just so that we can fish a farm pond and all fit?



My single goal is to build an event(s) that is formatted and ready to except expansion once we are approached by other states that may be interested in becoming involved in what I thought that we were trying to build.

An open event to 4 state would be impossible to organize.

You do want this event to grow don't you?

When and if other states wanted to get involved,the participant # would likely have to be lowered to the top 6 ... which in most cases is the norm.


----------



## ugabowhunter (Jan 6, 2009)

Jerk said:


> , we are dadgummed jon boat fishermen.  No matter how good and skilled some of us are, we are still flies on the wall of sport fishing.
> 
> But this initial tournament needs to involve everybody, so that everybody can see how much fun it was, and WANT to go back year after year



Very good points! All I can suggest is go ahead and do it and see who shows. I'd do my best to be there.


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 6, 2009)

Jerk said:


> In response to your last post, I agree. In any superior sporting event, you must qualify to play the big one. But, HH, we are dadgummed jon boat fishermen. No matter how good and skilled some of us are, we are still flies on the wall of sport fishing. That may hurt your feelings, but that is all we are, and all we will ever be. Jon boat, redneck, good time gangs. Yes, we're serious about it. And we should have state tournaments to prove who the mack daddy's are.
> 
> But this initial tournament needs to involve everybody, so that everybody can see how much fun it was, and WANT to go back year after year. Especially if we end up making it a qualify only event later on. Otherwise, we'll have a handful of guys from each state going back and trying to "tell" everybody else how much fun they had, and I'm not OK with that the first go 'round. It needs to involve everyone. We ARE JUST JON BOAT FISHERMEN. Your initials don't make you a pro!


Maybe,but If we go about It the right way from the get go then there is no telling how big this could be.Go ahead and set the standard for the level of commitment you must have to make It.


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 6, 2009)

*No he did'nt*

NUFF SAID!!!


----------



## TJBassin (Jan 6, 2009)

Jerc your idea of a Jon Boat Fisherman and ours is a whole different ball game. We been doing this thing since a guy I remember about 25 years ago named Jeff Butterworth began doing this. The Brother is no longer with us. Terry Lee took this guys dream and has took it to a level that even I never dreamed it would go. I tryed the Red Man for a couple years wanting more from Bass Fishing. The competition we have in our Jon Boat Bulldog divisions is superior. A lot of our guys in every club in Ga. take this game serious. Maybe you need to knock on another States door to find some Laid Back, Keep it Simple Jon Boaters. You gotta crawl before you walk. Good luck and come on back home. You aint gonna win no Battle down here. This is the GON.


----------



## Cameron197 (Jan 6, 2009)

If they want to see a farm pond... We hold it at Varner this spring and show them what a farm pond can do. Open to the 1st 40 teams that have there $$$ mailed in

Other than that, I don't see this thing happening. And it sure as **** ain't for HH's trying


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 6, 2009)

Why do you want to limit the paticipation to 12 teams per state. My god, when you do that hardly anybody from GA will be able to fish it. You fellas have 200 boats from all your clubs, whats the chances of folks making the 12?

I want all jon boaters to have a chance at winning the thing. It would suit me fine if the worst team in GA won the thing. GIVE EVERYBODY A SHOT AT IT!!!!

If you want this to be like B.A.S.S., open it up to the first 150 that has the money to enter and after the first day cut it to 25.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 6, 2009)

As for you Chris, you're insane.  I could post a three paragraph rant about anything and everything also, but it is nothing but words. 

I PROMISE you personally, I will make it a point to be at one of your tourneys this year, and you will be made fun of publicly on this forum afterwards....just because you deserve to be.

Which, by the way, is the Georgia Outdoor News forum.  It has jack crud to do with your jon boat clubs.  As a matter of fact, I can't find a single conversation going on in ANY of your "huge" "big time advanced" jon boat website forums.  Nobody is saying anything.  

The only folks on here regularly don't even fish in the clubs.  So how is using this forum riding anybody's coattails.

Cameron, Varner is a farm pond, and there's a post on here about a guy who caught an eight pounder on a cork and minnow last week.  ANYBODY with skill can and does go to Varner regularly and pull huge sacks of fish out of there.  I've fished it 50 times, and I can hang with you there anyday, bro.  It is no accomplishment.  It is much more a reflection of the quality of the fishery than the fisherman on it.

And TJ, we are serious about our clubs and our fishing.  But just not as high and mighty as you guys seem to feel about it.  Which is great.  I think we need a little more of that here, but not to the extent you take it to.

If this event was so important to ANYBODY on here, it would have been persued sometime or another in the past three years. I know for a verified fact that NOBODY has confronted anyone from any of our clubs in over 3 years to revisit having this tournament.  But, I got on the SJBA website, asked a question about it, and about a week later, HH replied.  Because nobody goes to that website. 

And then, IMMEDIATELY took credit for the idea and started imposing his plans for it.

That is fine.  You guys pick your teams, and qualify them however you want to.  It's your state, they're your teams, do what you want.  AGAIN, we do not care who or how many you bring.  Bring 'em all.

We'll have ours, also.  Terry Lee does not run the NC jon boat clubs.  We do.  So, if you are so confident, come and fish.  I promise you personally, Chris, you will not think us so primitive when we're done with you.  And unless you plan to fish and prove it, just hush.

And Chris, I haven't insulted anyone on here that I recall.  So go back in your hole, sir.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 6, 2009)

We don't fish lakes that support 150 boats riverrat,that is one of the problems that we have with your open tournament idea.

A jonboat tourney should be held on jonboat waters.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 6, 2009)

If the event EVER got to become an multi state event, not just NC/GA, then we could limit the attendance.  It would be necessary at that point.  Right now, we're trying to get people there.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 6, 2009)

Have it y'alls' way man,we will just have to wait a couple of months to see how much interest is drawn.

I'm takin' a break from the whole rat race,we act like a bunch of jonboat anglers or sumpin'

Good Luck dude,I'm outta tha way.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 6, 2009)

HH said "An open event to 4 state would be impossible to organize."

Why?


----------



## Jerk (Jan 6, 2009)

It would be impossible to organize if each state has to qualify their teams the same way.

If it's an open tourney, there's no more difficulty than the ones we organize every week, except for the involvement.

Do you believe that we can convince 3, 4, 5 states to ALL qualify their teams the same way?  No way!  So, if we don't all qualify the same, isn't there the chance of something being done unfairly? Yes.

Rules that cannot be enforced should never be made.

An open tourney is the only answer for this.  If membership has to become limited for space purposes on the lake, then the state should elect their allotted number of teams however they see fit individually.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 6, 2009)

I understand that HH, that is why we are not having it on a pond like Varner. I am not that stupid, you might have to explain things like that to Chris S. but not me.

We should have it on a lake big enough to hold however many shows up. A larger lake will give you a chance to get a pattern together without everbody being right on top of you. A larger lake will make it tougher to locate the fish which will bring out your better fishermen. There is nothing I hate worse than fishing a small lake and falling in line cruising the banks like riding a carousel.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh, I don't want to fight you, Chris.  I just want to take your money.  That's the cool thing about fishing....you can take somebody's lunch money without giving them the wedgie.

In fishing the few tourneys I've fished with the GA guys here is what I saw.  You have boats that are decked out to the max.  Big jons with powerful motors, and laid out nice!  And the guys with the fastest boats roll straight to one of the 3 or 4 honeyholes on these small impoundments they fish and whack 'em and stack 'em.  Then, as Rat said, the carousel starts.  Every stump gets hit 30 or 40 times that day.  The good fishermen might find a secret spot that day, but its usually first come first serve, and the tourney is over by 10AM.

That's not fun to me.  Here's another experience I had in GA with the SJBA.....and it involves someone who posts on here regularly.  My brother and I were destroying 2.5 to 3.5 pound fish on a Carolina rig in a stump flat in 14 feet of water.  It was almost 100 degrees that day.  This particular person watched us catch 20 fish off this channel ledge from where he was parked not catching much at all.  After about an hour, he strolled over to within casting distance of our boat, and began to rig the same place we were casting, eventually catching a limit right beside us, including a five pounder, which he bragged about "finding a spot on his graph" at the weigh in when asked about it.

That doesn't happen on bigger lakes.  Everybody likes fishing the small water, but it does not test your skill like a bigger piece of real estate.  And, with the rigs you guys have, there is no sense in being worried about bigger boats.  I fish a 12 foot jon, and have no trouble.  You won't either.


----------



## tonyf (Jan 6, 2009)

Terry, I have a lot of respect for you. I have asked your advice on things and have always got a good answer from you. With that being said, why do the participants have to qualify through one of the clubs? Ugabowhunter lives in south GA and I live in middle GA where there are no clubs. An open event would allow us to qualify for this championship.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 6, 2009)

I think the most important thing to keep in mind, despite how serious we all are about what we do, is that the world is not watching the weigh in at this thing.  It will be all of us there, and then probably a post on this forum, if we're lucky a small corner article in an outdoor magazine, and it's over.  We don't HAVE TO exhibit our best 6 clubs for this to be important to jon boat fishing.  People like tonyf in the post above being able to be there and experience the event is what it's all about.  And getting to meet one another.  Bragging rights and money would be just as sweet as if only the "best" were there IMHO.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 6, 2009)

I am nice, you will be surprised if we ever meet. 
I am just hard headed


----------



## Jerk (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 6, 2009)

Exactly Tony, I want the guys from the largest clubs to the 4 team kin folk clubs to be able to particapate. It is all about jon boat fishing whether you are from an annointed club or not. And whoever wins the thing gets the glory even if he backs into a sack of fish.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 6, 2009)

Very true.  Most people do not catch the fish "out" of a spot.  My brother and I use a little bit of a "different" lure and technique anyways, and I actually feel confident fishing right behind people, but when given the option not to do so, I would choose not to do so.  Wouldn't you?

As far as the encroachment thing, no I didn't protest then.  Nor would I now.  If a guy is that desperate, let him have at it.  After all, it's jon boat fishing, man.  I am as competitive......no I am probably MORE competitive than most people.  I hate  to lose.  I hate to tie.  But, in the end, the best thing that day, and any day, was for that fellow to just go on his way and do what he was doing, without a stink being raised.

My point was, stuff like that occurs on little water because it just about "HAS TO" due to the size of the lake.  I like fishing small water.  It's much easier.

Which is why I think some folks might be a little worried about fishing big water.  I believe it has much less to do with worrying about safety than pride.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 6, 2009)

Tonyf,
            I want you and everyone else that has an interest in the N.C tournament to go to South Carolina and enjoy.

Early on there was an open qualifier discussed that would have allowed you,Robby or anybody else that was a member a chance to qualify,but now you need not be a member or anything...just show up and have a good time buddy.

If I want to fish a pot tourney,I'll drive 11 miles to the city pond in Barnesville Ga. on Sunday....get home by 2:00 and get ready for work on Monday.

And thanks for the compliments....I do what I can.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 6, 2009)

You can't fish a pot tourney against the best another state has to throw at you in Barnesville's duck pond.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 6, 2009)

How can it be such a big deal in one state, and not a big deal at all in another, very similar state?


----------



## Jerk (Jan 6, 2009)

I respect your right to be/feel safe.  But common sense has to tell you that, during safe light, the only way an accident like that is going to happen is if somebody is just drunk.  And if they're drunk, it doesn't matter if you're in the S.S. Lucitania, they're going to hit you.  We're talking about fishing early spring or late fall anyways.  Traffic is minimal during those times.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 6, 2009)

Jerk said:


> You can't fish a pot tourney against the best another state has to throw at you in Barnesville's duck pond.



No....but I will get to fish against some of the guys that you are missing,and wanting to see again.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 6, 2009)

Huh?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 7, 2009)

YOU KNOW GOOD AND WELL THAT THE SOUL PURPOSE OF YOU WANTING TO DO THIS TOURNEY SO BAD .... IS SO THAT YOU CAN FIND SOME REAL COMP...... SINCE IT IS OBVIOUS THAT THERE IS NONE UP THERE.

GO AHEAD AND ADMIT IT JERK .... YOU MISS US.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 7, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> I disagree with you 100 % man,I know some who are honestly totally uncomfortable being on a big lake in a jon boat with big h.p rigs out there runnin 60 plus.It is dangerous and smaller boats are less visible and stupid mistakes or plain oversight can get someone hurt or even killed, especially when there are large numbers of small boats due to a big tourney.Murphy's Law....think about it.It was either last year or '07 but several fatalities occured involving jonboats and Big boats colliding during tourney hours here in Ga.Some or most were at night but to me its all the same.




Have you ever been in a bassboat? When we are riding around in bassboats we are not looking off into space or something. We look where we are going. I dont want to hit anything either. It is easy to see the smallest jon boat in the world bobbing around in the water. If not these folks in kyaks would be nearly extinct.
Now these idiots in 10 footers crappie fishing at night with no lights sort of deserve it, dont you think? No jon boat has ever been run over in NC during daylight hours in the last 25 years.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 7, 2009)

No jon boat has ever been run over in NC during daylight hours in the last 25 years.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> That's Outstanding NCRR,but how many have been sunken by being washed out?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 7, 2009)

None. You just turn the boat into the wake and you will never get swamped. If you try to ride out a bad wake sideways to it you might get swamped. It is not the bassboats fault if that happens, it is yours.


----------



## bkwade (Jan 7, 2009)

Lets just try both things and see how they pan out.  If we're interested in the truth, it definitely won't be just another pot tourney.  There will certainly be at least 3 states represented, more boats than any jon boat pot tourney I've ever heard of, and LOTS of talk on several boards about the state that wins.  And if HH's deal works out in the long term, there will be probably be even more states involved and I wouldn't be surprised if it gets national attention.  I know we'd want to do that too if we ever qualified.  Heck of a prestigous event for my son to be involved in (who dreams of being a pro one day).


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 7, 2009)

Whatever.....................


----------



## bkwade (Jan 7, 2009)

GOSHDARNIT, we're on the lakes with the bass boats all the time and have never felt unsafe.  Of course, I don't cross a foggy lake on a dark morning with a bass boat tourney heating up either.  A DUMBARSE can absolutely get himself hurt.  Fishing with water temps as low as they are now can get you hurt real quick too - on any water.  Got them mocassins in warm weather to worry about too.  DAGNABBIT, I know one guy who drank half the lake when he set the hook too hard and fell off the side of the boat.


----------



## fishlipps1952 (Jan 7, 2009)

i remember now why i got out of the bass club and tournament fishing stuff  25 years ago...


----------



## Jerk (Jan 7, 2009)

Got swamped by a bass boat?????  LOL


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 7, 2009)

I hope to see some of you guys out there. You'll see we are no different than most of yall.  We're just out to have a good time, oh and talk a little trash once in a while. Sorry bout that Hawg Hunna ...you called me a yankie on the other site.

Anyways, here's a look of our club from last year:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwmmC5kGgP8

I do hope to see some GA fishermen fish with us in SC. I think it will be fun and something worth talking about for many years to come.

cookenfish


----------



## tonyf (Jan 7, 2009)

Cookenfish....Very nice video


----------



## TJBassin (Jan 7, 2009)

Enjoy.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 7, 2009)

That video gets me jacked up and ready to fish, man.  Cooken, post the state tourney video.....despite its hilarity!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 7, 2009)

Good lookin' club cookenfish/bassbusters.

Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## TJBassin (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice Cookenfish. Enjoyed.


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 7, 2009)

*big water*

Nice video,with that said let me say this,what is the difference between fishing a small corner of a big lake or a small lake? Other than those high speed fiberglass bullets coming by every few minutes. With it being total electric why fish 30,000 acres when you can barely utilize a 1000 without running dead trying to get back. Tell me how much water do you need,all that other water doesn't even come in to play.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 7, 2009)

We usually can run up to 5 miles one way to fish. That is a bunch of acres between the ramp and there. Harris lake is the smallest of the lakes we fish. It is about 4,500 acres and we can run from the dam all the way to the other end with our trolling motors. Sure it takes a little over an hour but it is done every tournament. 
I wouldn't consider that as fishing a small corner there Einstein Chris. I know all the other guys here are a lot smarter than you so quit using the space and let more educated people post.


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 7, 2009)

Shane, 

My opinion doesn't matter. I like fishing big water and small water. Shoot, If it rains long enough, some mud puddles start looking good.

I do fish mostly big lakes, but I know my limitations. I Know I can go 3 miles one way and then back. But, most of the time, I only fish within 1/2 mile of the boat ramp.  That's because on these big lakes, most of the bass boats hall  butt across the lake and nobody fishes the areas near the boat ramps ...well at least they don't fish them hard.  
I'm nuetral on this though. If the place gets changed, I'll still show up and fish.

Jerk, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-_5bvKYxF0&feature=channel_page


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry Shane, I didn't mean to call you Chris. I just got used to hearing stuff like that from him


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 7, 2009)

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Sorry Shane, I didn't mean to call you Chris. I just got used to hearing stuff like that from him


 You're not bothering me at all RR.The thing is Chris is a friend of mine but feel free to talk all the smack you want but,as far as fishing goes. I have fished against him many times,trust me when I tell you he Is tough as nails,on any lake big or small.But you know ain't nothing wrong with some trash talk It will make that beating you all take if we do get this thing together that much worse BRING IT!!!!!   I'm bout ready to put the to some of you NC boys.         I would like to see an event that had some kind of qualifying,because yes if I do make it I want the best you got to offer.


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 7, 2009)

I hope that BB Boom Fishes in yall's club.


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 7, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence Shane,you dont need to worry over ol' village idiot though he's just callin' me back out cuz he misses me.


Ain't doing nothing but a little.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 7, 2009)

Raymond Eubanks did say that he was going to try to fish some Lil' Water Bassin' events.

And by the N.C open format Raymond could show up in S.C to fish it.

Jerk is a real character .... He posted a link on the Bass Busters' site of Raymond demonstrating his B.B Boom .... Saying that "this is Hawg Hunna and one of his latest lures".

Shane .... Jerk and the rest of them guys pokin' fun better ask some body bout those Hawg Hunna Lure designs .... Don't you think ?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 7, 2009)

I must apologize again Shane, I don't know why I confused you with Chris. I know he is probably an ok guy but dang he comes up with some silly stuff.

I hope you fish with us too but dont worry about qualifying, aint going to be none of that. It is going to be open to all members of any jon boat club. 
I do have a question for you. South Carolina seems to be the central location. Where in SC would be about 3-4 hours from where you live? Just for jollies, where would you pick as far as an area to meet up and fish?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 7, 2009)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Raymond Eubanks did say that he was going to try to fish some Lil' Water Bassin' events.
> 
> And by the N.C open format Raymond could show up in S.C to fish it.
> 
> ...



Yes sir Raymond, come fish with us buddy. It is open to all jon boat fishermen.


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 7, 2009)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Raymond Eubanks did say that he was going to try to fish some Lil' Water Bassin' events.
> 
> And by the N.C open format Raymond could show up in S.C to fish it.
> 
> ...


Don't be talking bout the Hunnas lures,I can personally vouch for what they'll do.Don't be hating you'll be wanting some when you see them in action. I own quite a few of them.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't think that Raymond will see your post cookenfish,he has been banned from this site


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 7, 2009)

NCRIVERRAT said:


> I must apologize again Shane, I don't know why I confused you with Chris. I know he is probably an ok guy but dang he comes up with some silly stuff.
> 
> I hope you fish with us too but dont worry about qualifying, aint going to be none of that. It is going to be open to all members of any jon boat club.
> I do have a question for you. South Carolina seems to be the central location. Where in SC would be about 3-4 hours from where you live? Just for jollies, where would you pick as far as an area to meet up and fish?


I'll have to do a little research on that.Tell you the truth I haven't really though about it yet.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 7, 2009)

I hope to be able to see some of Hunnas lures. I bet they are very nice. You got a website? I would like to check them out.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 7, 2009)

NCRIVERRAT said:


> I hope to be able to see some of Hunnas lures. I bet they are very nice. You got a website? I would like to check them out.



I have a tired one,I'm rebuilding.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 7, 2009)

What you make? 
I use spinnerbaits, crankbaits, jigs and topwaters. I am always looking for something a little different.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 7, 2009)

The lures look great on the site.  Honestly.  Good looking products.

I am wondering if the NC guys picking a bigger lake such as Murray or Hartwell would cause you to NOT fish the open tournament.  Anybody COMPLETELY against fishing bigger water this spring?  Other than HH.....


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 7, 2009)

I got to ask HH, what in the world did Raymond do to get banned from this site?

Oh,  I mearlly said I sure hope BB fishes in yall's club. What was wrong with that.  I know you don't think I was saying something about him being silly or weird or something like that.

Heck, if anyone's weird, its me. Sometimes, I even freak myself out.

I seen your Hawg Hunna lures and they do look like they will catch fish. I may want to purchase some later down the road. Heck, it would be a good ideal to sponser some of them out in the Open or close tourament we are about to attend. I'm sure we may get Crossbow (bassbusters president) to sponser out some of his HawgSauce. 

I'll make a side bet with you if we ever meet up and fish. I bet I'll pass more gas than you during the day ...


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 7, 2009)

Jerk said:


> The lures look great on the site. Honestly. Good looking products.
> 
> I am wondering if the NC guys picking a bigger lake such as Murray or Hartwell would cause you to NOT fish the open tournament. Anybody COMPLETELY against fishing bigger water this spring? Other than HH.....


I'll fish it if I can use my bass boat


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 7, 2009)

Alright yall know I am a computer idiot. How do you see HH's site?


----------



## Jerk (Jan 7, 2009)

I guess a better question is, what's the biggest lake we can fish where you all will feel "safe"?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 7, 2009)

Lake Erie for me.


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd fish the gulf stream if I knew I could find a battery powerful enough to get me there.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 7, 2009)

I just googled "hawg hunna lures"....


----------



## Jerk (Jan 7, 2009)

Then something called a BB Boom video popped up?????


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 7, 2009)

www.freewebs.com/lwbassin

click on the hhl logo on the bottom of the home page.

this site has not been updated recently.

thanks for the interest.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 7, 2009)

Lake Robinson against your best 12 teams,would be sweet


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 7, 2009)

Those are some good looking baits. Don't let Jerk order any of the Sink Stiks, though. I am just not a plastic man, was hoping to have found some new stuff. 
I make all my spinnerbaits and buzzbaits, some jigs too. It is a fun hobby for me but I bet it turns into a job when you start selling them.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 7, 2009)

What about our best twelve, plus 8 others?  Will you settle for that?


----------



## Jerk (Jan 7, 2009)

I know some fellas named Berry who make some good sink sticks!


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 7, 2009)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Lake Robinson against your best 12 teams,would be sweet



Lake Robinson is 2200 acres. So, you'd have to have some fast trolling motors to get the best looking place on the lake. I'm sure you'll have 246lbs of thrust on your boat to put you on the best looking spot on the lake. I know about 20 other boats that has about that much power and goes about 6 to 7 miles an hour.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 7, 2009)

The only reason that I make baits is so that I can put a H.H.L Weapons of Bass Destructions decal on my boat to make it at least look like I'm good enough to have a sponsor.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 7, 2009)

Now we getting somewhere. I would fish Robinson. 2,250 acres might be big enough


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 7, 2009)

NCRIVERRAT said:


> It is going to be open to all members of any jon boat club.




OK, I've read (2) different statements.

Do you have to be a member of a club or not?

If so, 
Terry, would a member of the JBL be qualified to fish in this "open"?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 7, 2009)

I am powered by 48 volts of Ever Start Maxx Batteries hooked up to an Electric Outboard 3 hp Briggs & Stratton Prototype,with 24 volts of the same ESM batteries powering an 82 lb. thrust M.G.

So yeah,when tha green flag falls at ooz off....you best have a grip if you are standing up

NOTE : I sent Jerk a PM about collecting enough sponsors for me to build one of the 48 volt outboards like mine to give away at the regional for the grand prize .... oh well ... so much for that.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 7, 2009)

Jerk said:


> Anybody COMPLETELY against fishing bigger water this spring?  Other than HH.....



As HH put it, I aint putting my lil tin can in a large lake.
2250 is a great size. I'd fish that.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 7, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> OK, I've read (2) different statements.
> 
> Do you have to be a member of a club or not?
> 
> ...



LLM,
         You are barking up the wrong tree ... ask the N.C guys or go to the Bass Buster site,I'm not interested in organizing an open event.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 7, 2009)

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Now we getting somewhere. I would fish Robinson. 2,250 acres might be big enough



This is the same lake that Randall suggested 2 weeks ago .... 24 boats here would have make everything good


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd vote an open event, but it really don't  matter, cause we have so many clubs, that we could break it down to 6 boats a club and still have the best 6 from each club, wich means anyone who wanted to fish could fish.


...


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 7, 2009)

Rat, Jerk: 
Would this be a true "open", or do you have to be a member of a "club"?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 7, 2009)

I liked the idea of Robinson from the start. I thought you guys wanted something smaller Is this going to be a 12 on 12 open? 

Lets do something now that we are this close. We might can narrow down our 20 or so boats that want to fish right now to 12-15 maybe...........


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 7, 2009)

Y'all put together 12.

And we will try to figure out a format to get 12 from the 150 that want to come and destroy y'all


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 7, 2009)

I would still say an open tourney, I want you to be there dude. I want all jon boaters to be there. 
We could use the lake and still keep it open even if 50 boats show.


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 7, 2009)

Lets get this thing rolling,I myself would like to see this thing get set to fish.I know that there is a way we will all be satisfied.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 7, 2009)

You guys have already been organizing your open.

May I ask,with the event 2 months away....how many Ga. teams do you have signed up to fish?

Are any of those teams members of any of the clubs that you are inviting?

I would like to see some teams here competing for a chance to get at you guys.


----------



## tonyf (Jan 7, 2009)

HH, why are you so set on this board and the NC board to not allow people to qualify for the championship through an open? Like I said before, Robby and myself (and I am sure there are others) do not live close enough to fish with ANY of the clubs which cuts us out.

At one point I know it was discussed to allow this but that idea seems to have been tossed. Why?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 7, 2009)

They got a chance to get as us. No need to complicate things, just get however many you can and meet us at Lake Robinson


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 7, 2009)

Nothing set in stone yet, but here is what we got so far:

March 14th/15th (afternoon tourney the 14th, morning tourney the 15th)
Lake Robinson SC
$50.00 entry fee

Thanks to HH the stalemate has started moving again.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 7, 2009)

TONY,
            The tournament that these guys are putting together has nothing to do with what I want to see happen,except for teams from multiple states are invited.

They have set the rules and formatted the event in N.C,if you must be a member of a certain club or not ... I'm not real sure.

I'm still trying to get them to a set number of boats for the event,but they have already posted that an open tournament is scheduled for March ... go on up there if they don't mind you coming dude and enjoy the tournament.

I really and truly don't have anything to do with deciding anything about it .... so please ask those guys any questions that you may have.

My thinking was to hold the event after the state championships were done ..... Maybe early on in 2010.

I have mentioned a couple of times that spring time is full for me,my son plays High School Baseball,so a few days or week in March will not be a good time for me to be away from here .... besides .... We are not on the same page about this event yet .... so y'all have fun.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 8, 2009)

Riverrat,
                 Why are you so angry dude ?

I'm not jerking anyone's chain,I merely suggested a lake that was discussed 2 weeks ago.And a 12 vs. 12 tourney.

I never said that I liked the date that has been set for the open.

And I mentioned that if you guys get 12 teams together that we would figure out a way to put our twelve together ....I have never mentioned any interest in an open event.

I'm sorry if you misunderstood what I was saying.

Heck,I thought that we had finally started to negotiate a Championship event.


----------



## tonyf (Jan 8, 2009)

HH, I am not referring to the tourney they are setting up for March. Please correct me if I am wrong, but with the format you want I (and others who can not fish in the "clubs") would not have a chance to be a part of the multi state championship. Is this correct?


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 8, 2009)

Bing0!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 8, 2009)

tony,
          there is no multi state championship tournament.

If there was,then yes ... we had an open qualifier worked into the format for guys to make the event through.

But now riverrat is mad because he feels like that I want control of the event.

The open is there,a championship is not ..... if you want to fish in a multi state open,all you have to do is ask Jerk what kind of requirements are needed.

Some of those guys feel as though I'm against the open event that they have put together,Truly .... I'm not.

I have been offering suggestions from the beginning to draw interest from our side .... they think that if I don't get my way,then I'll take my ball and go home.

I have in no way tried to keep any of you guys from joining those guys for an open,even if I had .... who ever listens to my opinions about anything.


----------



## tonyf (Jan 8, 2009)

HH, that is what I was thinking had been discussed earlier. That a certain number qualified through the J-BAIT and there would be an open ALSO for people who could not fish in the clubs to have a way to get in.

As for others opinions about you....well you know how the saying goes about opinions.  I know you are trying to do what you think is best. I would like to start a club in this area and I am just beginning to see how much work you put into it.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 8, 2009)

I thought that the 4 club champs,4 jbait qualifiers,and 4 open qualifiers idea was the cats meow.

All of a sudden .... Our N.C connection was gone.

As discussions began to build this evening .... well .... it looked like we were getting some where again,but I guess that riverrat,the others and myself were still thinking about 2 different events.

So it looks like it will officially be an open on March 14/15 for those of you that are interested.

SOOOOOOO .... Unless I'm asked,I'll keep my unvalued opinions to myself.


----------



## tonyf (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't like cats but that sounded good to me


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 8, 2009)

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Nothing set in stone yet, but here is what we got so far:
> 
> March 14th/15th (afternoon tourney the 14th, morning tourney the 15th)
> Lake Robinson SC
> $50.00 entry fee



Well, guess I'm outta this one,,,
Will still be in Sapphire, N.C. on the 14th hunnymoonin,,,,
Guess I'll have to save the  for another day,,,,

Yall be safe and have a good un,, gl to all,,


----------



## bkwade (Jan 8, 2009)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I thought that the 4 club champs,4 jbait qualifiers,and 4 open qualifiers idea was the cats meow.
> 
> All of a sudden .... Our N.C connection was gone.
> 
> ...



HH, I wouldn't say your NC connection is gone.  It'll be very interesting to see how the March open goes and what the turn out will be.  If it is a fun event that everyone talks up afterward and wants to put the time and money into again, then it will go a long way toward making your event successful down the road.  Personally, I think it'll be a big hit.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 8, 2009)

10/4 bkw,

As I said March 09 don't work for me,my son however will graduate this year so .... maybe Feb. or Mar. 2010 I'll be able to get away

Like I've said if the open don't turn out as you had wished....

There is an alternative to try

Just holla if you want me to get involved,if not .... it's been enjoyable to try and help put something together for this year.


----------



## bkwade (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll do them both if I can.


----------



## TJBassin (Jan 8, 2009)

To much going on for most club members. This might be a tournament for boaters who are not commited to any club. I would start to get guys to sign up or yall might be traveling to South Carolina to fish against one another.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 8, 2009)

If you're in a jon boat, with no gas motor, you can fish.  I don't see how we can feasibly require people to present proof of "jonboat club membership".


----------



## TJBassin (Jan 8, 2009)

What I am saying is that most of everybody else already has something going on. Most folks around here with a Jon Boat either fishes TXS or they dont. Good luck Jerc I hope you well and teach that Musk RAT some manners on yalls web page. I would hate for some of us to show him some.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 8, 2009)

TJB, until I read your profile, I would have sworn you were 17 years old.  You talk awful spunky for an old man!  I like that.....

If you have something going on, you can't make it.  That's fine.  For those of you who can, come on.


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 8, 2009)

You NC boy's pick your 12, I don't care how, they can all be pro's for all I care(you'll need'em) We will do what we do, then we will set a date a place and get it on.It's that simple.If you all want to have an open then fine we will do this separate.We don't want to fish against everyone in NC that has a jon boat,just the best you got.If you fellas win then my hat's off to you.What do you think about that HAWGHUNNA ?


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 8, 2009)

Show me some of all that you been talking. lets do this! And don't call me hitler for trying to get you fellas to step up and fish.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 8, 2009)

That is fine by me, also.  If one of you guys were to post on here.....  jon boat tournament next week.....you have to fish naked in 30 degree weather but the winner can call themselves interstate champs, I would already be signed up.  I will fish anywhere, anytime, anybody.  Don't mean I will win, but I will show up unless I have some dern good reason not to.  I just love to compete while fishing.

But getting y'all to come fishing is like saying, "there's a free root canal without anesthetic...come on out". 

What the heck?

I have said from day one, I am in favor of BOTH formats,  either an open or HH's idea.  I like an open better, but I am willing to do whichever one draws the most interest.

I think the best possible thing that could happen, and I hope nobody from NC gets mad about me saying this, is for someone in GA to put together what they think will be the "correct" tournament, make sure it doesn't conflict with out schedules, and let it happen.  If NC has an open, it will be great.  I'm all for it, and will do all I can to support/organize it.  If GA puts together their version, the same applies.  

BUT, it appears most of you won't attend an open tourney.

AND, I know our guys would show up in droves to put a pounding on y'all if you had a tournament in SC organized.

SO......the best way for this to happen, is for y'all to put together a tournament that WE may not approve of completely, but at least we would have the cohones to show up and fish in it and not sit back and pout about not getting our way.

So.........There will be an open tourney.  A bunch of you all won't/can't make it.  I hope the rest of you will.  We'll have a good time.

Then what?


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 8, 2009)

Say you draw 50 boats to this open tourney.Do you realize what It takes to put on an event that size.We are talking god knows how long just to get boats unloaded,live-well checks,explaining the rules.Not to mention the safety risk that 50 jon boats on a big lake in march pose.What about parking ?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello Fellow Hawg Dawgs.

I know that a lot of you guys have been following this thread,even though some have elected not to respond.

So since we have everyones attention .... How does this sound.

The 2009 Jonboat Bass Anglers Invitational Tournament will be filmed and televised throughout the country.

The Jonboat Clubs that currently make up the J-BAIT roster will also be getting T.V coverage throughout the 2009 season.

I would like to thank everyone that has helped and are still helping with our clubs,our state championship,and thanks for your support to my efforts to try and bring our jonboat anglers a chance to compete at the next level.

I know that this State vs. State topic has gotten heated a few times!!!!!

I believe that very few have even looked at the title of this thread as they clicked on it.

I started this thread to find out which format that jonboat anglers would prefer to have them be interested in a State vs. State Championship.

I never realized that soon after several guys posted their opinion that an event would just pop up .... as the open did.

I hold nothing against anyone for putting together this open tournament,it just don't interest me ... nor does it have to in order for any of you to go and join Jerk and those guys if you may be interested.

I said early on what I thought would draw the interest that was needed for a state vs. state championship,some agreed and some did not.

It appears that some if not all of the guys from N.C would rather that I not have a part in this event,I have been called an idiot,a dictator,and cursed at on open forums almost from the start of this thing because of my input.

With this being said .... No one has discouraged me from trying to see that an event such as a State vs. State Regional is organized to become an event that would be a step up from anything that is currently going on in this "FLY ON THE WALL" Circuit that we call Jonboat Bassin'.

P.S....T.V Coverage for Jonboat tournaments?

Who would have thunk it?

A special thanks goes out to Blake Yarter!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerk (Jan 8, 2009)

Ratings should be through the roof..........

HH, it's cool as heck!  Don't get me wrong.  Wish we had it.  I'm jealous.

But....we are small potatoes to the rest of the fishing world.  It's just a fact.  In our own world, we are all that matters.  To me, this club is all I care about.  If I had Bill Gates' money, I would not purchase a big bass boat.  I would just jack out my jon boat to the max.  That's how I feel about it.

Your post above is encouraging.  You got TV coverage for your clubs.  We'll all watch it.  Nobody else will.  

Who's paying for the air time?  What station will it air?


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 8, 2009)

Shane B. said:


> Say you draw 50 boats to this open tourney.Do you realize what It takes to put on an event that size.We are talking god knows how long just to get boats unloaded,live-well checks,explaining the rules.Not to mention the safety risk that 50 jon boats on a big lake in march pose.What about parking ?



Shane does make a good point or two here.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 8, 2009)

I know.  With all that power those guys got on their boats, I will not fish against those guys for fear that I might get washed out by their wakes.  I won't fish with anybody who has bigger than a 40LB thrust!  No way.......


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 8, 2009)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Hello Fellow Hawg Dawgs.
> 
> IIt appears that some if not all of the guys from N.C would rather that I not have a part in this event,I have been called an idiot,a dictator,and cursed at on open forums almost from the start of this thing because of my input.
> 
> ...



You forgot to mention "misleading" too.  That's because you input on the NC Site began with you talking smack and calling us a bunch of "yankees".


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 8, 2009)

HH,

Why did BB Boom get banned from your web site?


----------



## Jerk (Jan 8, 2009)

And we ALL can agree there is no worse insult than "yankee".


----------



## Jerk (Jan 8, 2009)

BB Boom proclaimed to have caught the world record bass of the universe on one of his petrified horse ****s, and then got caught in a lie, basically,.....


----------



## TeamYarter (Jan 8, 2009)

jerk, its called living outdoors  they are good friends of mine i deer hunt and fish with them. They pay for their own program along with sponsers here in GA this will take john boat fishing here in ga to a totally higher level. Yes we are small patatoes but we love to fish and we are working everyday guys, who have a passion for the outdoors weather we have a ranger or a bass tracker theres no differnce in the love for the game.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 8, 2009)

Agreed.  That's very cool.


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 8, 2009)

Jerk, when all this started wasn't it suppose to be a 6 on 6 event?


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 8, 2009)

I think it's awsome for the TV crews to film yall's club. 

Very cool stuff!


----------



## Jerk (Jan 8, 2009)

It has never been settled as far as that goes, Shane.  HH and I introduced that idea together.  The guys here in NC didn't want that, and I have to side with my home boys.  We just haven't been able to work out either situation.

Both sides are very hard headed, and you know how well that leads to compromise!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 8, 2009)

cookenfish said:


> You forgot to mention "misleading" too.  That's because you input on the NC Site began with you talking smack and calling us a bunch of "yankees".



Anybody that knows me knows that I call my best friends yankees because they live north of sunnyside

And if we competed,how could y'all vs. Ga. be the southern team?

Jerk and I sent pms to each other early on about us ribbing each other out of fun.

I have publicly apologized for my childishness once and am man enough to do it again,If I offended anyone .... I'm sorry.

Jerk,
          Nobody,nowhere has more heart for what we do than I do,nobody has claimed that we as jonboat anglers would ever become famous .... but .... isn't it nice when you have an opportunity to be able to compete in an atmosphere that makes you feel as though somebody is at least thinking about trying to better a sport such as ours just because they feel like you deserve it.

And jonboat anglers deserve recognition,however small it may be.


----------



## TeamYarter (Jan 8, 2009)

If we could get this thing done the right way i can get the interstate tournament filmed also! so lets get everything straight with terry and yall nc boys.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 8, 2009)

cookenfish,
                     As much as I would love to claim this site,it's not mine .... therefore I have no clue except for the fact that the moderators on this site do not put up with any uncalled for crap !!!!!


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 8, 2009)

Good enough. I apologize for the come back of words on the other site as well.


----------



## jusdonaldson (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey, that's pretty awesome that they'll film the jonboat tourneys! Will they just have a camera boat riding around filming random people, or ride on a boat with someone?


----------



## TeamYarter (Jan 8, 2009)

riding round and weigh inns


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 8, 2009)

TeamYarter said:


> If we could get this thing done the right way i can get the interstate tournament filmed also! so lets get everything straight with terry and yall nc boys.



No thanks, we are doing it the right way.

Whats up with you people and all the qualifying stuff? It is open to all members of any jon boat club.


----------



## TeamYarter (Jan 8, 2009)

who other than you agrees to that? not saying u are wrong but if your going to do this interstae deal do it big and suitable to everyone! it would be alot bigger and interesting when filmed called the southeast regional jon boat championship other than this is a tournament bw all john boat anglers from ga vs all jon boat anglers from nc? thats just my thinkn


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 8, 2009)

He was not talking about youropen ncriverrat,and jerk said that you did not have to be a member .... just have boat,come fish

Who is directing y'alls deal anyway


----------



## Jerk (Jan 8, 2009)

I would prefer it to be open to only club members, but HOW DO YOU PROVE THAT at registration?  We don't issue JBFC identification membership badges.

As far as leading this thing goes, HH, we're doing it as a team.  Like most things, we can whip just about anything....this tourney will be no different.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 8, 2009)

TeamYarter said:


> who other than you agrees to that? not saying u are wrong but if your going to do this interstae deal do it big and suitable to everyone! it would be alot bigger and interesting when filmed called the southeast regional jon boat championship other than this is a tournament bw all john boat anglers from ga vs all jon boat anglers from nc? thats just my thinkn



Big and interesting? You guys were talking about having 24 boats max. If you want to see 24 boats in a jon boat tourney just send a crew any weekend up here and film away any ole weekend.
When I talk about big I mean 50 boats. I wouldn't leave the comfort of my leather recliner and big screen with surround sound for 24 boats.


----------



## TeamYarter (Jan 8, 2009)

Terry lee takes care of all that for all four clubs, plus we post it on each site as to who made the top 6 for our championships and individual clubs


----------



## Jerk (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't care how many boats come personally.  The more the better.  I am weird when it comes to fishing tournaments.  I like to fish individual teams.  I know that's not the right way to look at it, but at each tourney, I pick a team that I want to beat at that particular lake, and even if I don't win the tournament, I feel better if I beat that team.

So, if this tourney was just Jerk 'N Lips vs Hawghunna and Chris S., I'm just as happy!


----------



## Jerk (Jan 8, 2009)

Yarters, what about guys from other states....SC for example.  How do we prove they're in a club?  They don't even have websites.....I don't even know if there are any clubs there.  Can't find 'em.


----------



## TeamYarter (Jan 8, 2009)

jerk, you have a point i didnt understand u were addressing other states i dunno how that would work or how u would go about doing that sort of thing. I tough u were asking bout us and yall. riverrat yes with the ones that prove themselves from their accomplishments throughout the year to make it to the highest level being a regional deal. As far as boat # goes we adverage 23 boats a tournament with hvba. responding to filming yall any ole weekend with 23 boats thats exactly what would happen with a open tournament and who really wants that other then you and 2 or 3 more?  bc thats about how many would be there total from both sates like i said mot of the fisherman focus on their own clubs to qualify for our state championship here in ga


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't care what club they are from as long as they are a member. I think that a copy of some kind of standings with their name on it is good enough for me.

We could contact the Top Rod jon boat club out of New Jersey and see if they want to fish. I think Mike Iaconelli is still a member.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 8, 2009)

Yarter, our three clubs fish points also.  Then fish a state championship just like yours.

Our states' clubs aren't really that different, except you guys have more members by a few.


----------



## TeamYarter (Jan 8, 2009)

o ok great! then it should be ok then? by that format or what?


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 8, 2009)

Let's all focus on an open tournament to begin with.  This may turn out to be a milestone for a great "Organized" MultiState Jon boat TX.

Once we all get together, talk a little, eat some viddles, and go  fish some neutral water, I think the word will get out and we could truely grow from there. It could really turn out to be a "Multi" state thing then, or even a national event. 

One thing to remember, are you guys ready to break out the 1099 form and start filing the winnings on you W2's, cause I"m sure the IRS will start keeping tabs on the winners once it becomes public.

...just a thought.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't focus a whole lot on fishing, it is a game. I get as much enjoyment watching someone else catch fish as me.
I got to meet Brian Wade and his son Andrew this year and help them learn a little about fishing. I enjoy seeing them grow in knowledge and skill. I try to help anyone who would like help. Many times I would take my bait off that is catching fish and throw it to another boat who is struggling that day and God knows how many times in a tournament my phone rings from somebody needing a little information.
I always help. 
Now, this tournament thing. I have done it all, seen bass fishing from every level and I still enjoy it, but those guys that want it more than me should have a chance to fish the big tourney, after all it's just a jon boat tourney not the B.A.S.S. Classic. I could care less about fishing it myself but some teams would rather fish it than eat. They are the ones that pay us to fish every week, they deserve something.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 8, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> Whatttttt????Just about every regular season tourney I see that you fished had no more than 10 boats.everybody,put on the hipwaders...it's gettin' deep.




Once again you are wrong buddy.


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 8, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> Whatttttt????Just about every regular season tourney I see that you fished had no more than 10 boats.everybody,put on the hipwaders...it's gettin' deep.



You mush be on crack there dude. Check with www.bassbusters.net

Look at the club. See the members, look at last years tournaments. It's all there dude. Just look before you write something you really don't even have a clue about.

...think before you write. And bounce back


----------



## Jerk (Jan 8, 2009)

You might have seen some of the side tournament results, Chris.  Our club, the JBFC only has about 12 boats per tourney.  The Bassbusters bring 20 plus every time out.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah,
           Some clubs have loyals that only fish that clubs' events,while others carry lots of crossover,with their members fishing with other clubs as well... go figure.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 8, 2009)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Yeah,
> Some clubs have loyals that only fish that clubs' events,while others carry lots of crossover,with their members fishing with other clubs as well... go figure.



I usually fish with 4 or 5 clubs annually,but not this year .....
I'm gonna spend a lil' more time with the family.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 9, 2009)

A limit at your ponds shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 9, 2009)

I got a small lake for you Chris. I't Shearon Harris lake. Look it up.

Let me know when you would like a free tour of the lake. I'll let you sit in the front or the back of my boat.


----------



## jusdonaldson (Jan 9, 2009)

Chris, keep in mind that they get spotted 2 pounds in their tourney, so take away 2 pounds and that's the true weight.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 9, 2009)

I still like lake Robinson sometime in NOVEMBER

But ole rr surely want qualify to be there with a 2.5 fish average per tourney,unless of coarse he would agree to be our weigh master


----------



## jusdonaldson (Jan 9, 2009)

Yea, man, no problem!


----------



## TJBassin (Jan 9, 2009)

From what I have been reading on here I think these NC guys are pretty much OK. If they would quit letting Musk Rat tell them what they can do, I believe they would be better off. Stand up to him and tell him yall aint taking it no more. Send him packing.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

He's just a member like the rest of us.  Rat's not running us around.

You must be talking about HH?


----------



## tonyf (Jan 9, 2009)

I may be stepping a little out of place but lets stop with the finger pointing and accusing different people of things and keep this on fishing a tournament between the two states. Lets try to be more constructive.


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 9, 2009)

Rat is a good guy. He is normally the quite one, but he does like to joke around and talk some junk.

OH, and he is one of the best fishermen I ever knew.

Let's put all the smack talking behind us for a bit. 

After we fish against each other "one" side will have somewhat a right to talk junk. But I doubt they do once we all meet, talk and fish.

I think it will be a very close match after seeing some of the fish you guys caught. That fish Cris is holding up is sure enough a hog in my book. I seen Rat catch some hog's too. 

...If given half the chance, I'm sure anyone in this club and our club would catch a limit.


----------



## TJBassin (Jan 9, 2009)

Hawg Hunna is a leader, and a man of integrity. People follow a good leader Jerc. Who wants to follow a blind man? Good luck and maybe one day we will meet up.


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 9, 2009)

No doubt! HawgHunna is definitely a leader and a great organizer.It's not that he is against an open event,he just knows from experience what kind of format will draw the most interest in the long run.But hey everyone has an opinion. All of these guy's are great people to know,but like any other sport they are also very competitive and serious about these jon boat tx's. It pain's me to think that anyone could label HH or any of these fellas a dictator,but like I said that's my opinion.By the way If I have said anything to offend anyone on here or on the other site I sincerely apologize.With that said lets get this thing ironed out so Maybe I can tan me some NC hide.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 9, 2009)

cookenfish said:


> That fish Cris is holding up is sure enough a hog in my book. I seen Rat catch some hog's too.



Yeah, but's that's only (1) that WAS caught out of a private Pond,,,,
Jerk's holdin up (5) caught in a Tourney! Them's sure nuff some good un's Jerk. What time of year was that, if I may ask?


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 9, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> Theres plenty more  close to that one under my belt,lawn motor mouth.......I dont see any 12 pounders in jerks hands or yours and you have no idea where that fish was caught but you know everything there is to know about everybody in here and if anyone has done something well you've done it twice,RIGHT?...you tha topper.Stuff a sock in it motor mouth.



Do what??
You must be the one "on crack" as someone posted.
Where are you gettin that from?
I'll tell you where I got my information from: YOU!
You posted that you caught that fish in a private pond and weigh'd over 8#'s. Should I find the post and show you?
And what did I do to pull your string? I may have (4) posts on this thread, I bet you got over (20). Now, who's mouth?
Who ever said I know everything about everything and I've done it twice??????? Dude!!! You're waaaaay out there!  "Stuff a sock in it motor mouth"????? Geesh, didn't realize yall yankees were such bitter folks.
Good luck down the road. You're sure gonna need it.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know how much it weighed or where he caught it, but it's in his driveway looks like.....headed for a skillet.

Way to conserve!!!!

Outside of that, LMM, the biggest fish I had in that photo was only 8.something.  Two of them about the same.  They were caught Feb. last year.  The biggest fish I've ever pulled in a tournament was almost 9.  

Doesn't matter.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

Did you eat that one, too.  You ain't skipping many meals!


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

That fish in your last pic looks to be about 7 pounds.....do you know what it weighed for sure?

You have 8.03 posted at the top, but 8LBS 14Ozs written on the pic.

Did it take a huge dump in the livewell before you got it home, or was that the "pre-cooked" weight?


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 9, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> That fish was 11.10,any skilled fisherman could look at that fish and tell how big it probably is ,heres an 8 lber.dipwad and as others and myself have stated before,your mouth is a lawnmower.



Whatever dude. You answered ZERO of my questions.
O,,,, Name another that has said that about me. TJ don't count,,,,,


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

I found this written in your personal profile.....

"dedicated steward to preservation of the outdoors and all it offers. "

Preservation of corn meal and grease sounds more like it!    

So did you weigh it on Berkely scales the first time, or the second time?  What scales told you 8/14 and what scales read 8.03....bathroom?


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 9, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> That fish was 11.10,any skilled fisherman could look at that fish and tell how big it probably is ,heres an 8 lber.




LOL
A "skilled fisherman" wouldn't hold their fish an arms length, about 4 feet in your case, away from their 285# body to make a fish look a lil bigger.,, dipwad,,


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

You better get that fish out on the end of the net handle in front of THAT body to make it look bigger.


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 9, 2009)

That was the first thing I noticed. I seen the weight on the picture.

...that fish looked to about 7lbs to me too. But my scales can be stingie.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

When you get caught in a flat out lie, or when someone gets the best of you on these forums, you are as predictable as topwater bite on a cloudy day....you ALWAYS resort to ignorant posts like that one.  I don't get mulligans in my club, Chris.  We have actual weight only.  Our stats got wiped out to make room for 2009....so let me fill you in.

Jerk 'N Lips won the club championship for JBFC last season.  We won actual points, adjusted points, and eclipsed the second place team in total weight by 20 pounds or more for the year.  We had the single team highest overall weight in the NC state championship two day tourney, despite our club losing to the Bassbusters.  We caught a club record 34.5 pound bag in the first tournament.  We had a limit at every tournament except one, and that one shortcoming was on a 30,000 acre lake with a 16" minimum limit.

So come get YOU some. 

And, you're still a proven liar now.....heeeheee..

Be careful what you post.  Maybe you should proofread your garbage before you hit, "Post Reply" next time......


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

I ain't crying.  If I am, it's from laughing.  A guy with the nerve to post something cheesy like that in his personal profile, and then post a picture of three dead hawgs in his hand in the driveway getting ready to go under the knife....."fillet" knife that is.....hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

You called yourself a liar.......Look at your picture, man!  You have two weights posted.  I am not making an out of the blue assumption here, am I?


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

That's about like me posting a picture of myself with a cropped photo of Angelina Jolie proclaiming her to be my wife and then getting mad when somebody says I'm lying.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 9, 2009)

Ummm, guys, I think he fool'd ya this time.
The 8.03 is the date. The fish is a nice fish. 
I aint good at guessing weight when they're taken at that "angle".


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

Dude, it's not 8-03.........it says "Creek Whoppa 8.03"

Unless he's from England, most people 'round here don't write their dates with a decimal point.  I think we all know what he meant.  

P.s....I don't care. It's just funny how fired up he gets when somebody gets his goat!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 9, 2009)

Nor does he answer any of the questions.
Simply calls ppl. names and talks trash about folks he don't even know. 

That IS a good picture of the "preservationist" in him though.


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 9, 2009)

That was a good fish Chris, but it looked more like 7lbs verses a fish that was 2 ounces from being 9lbs.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 9, 2009)

Jerk said:


> Dude, it's not 8-03.........it says "Creek Whoppa 8.03"
> 
> Unless he's from England, most people 'round here don't write their dates with a decimal point.  I think we all know what he meant.




Hmmmmm, he may be from England,,, Chris,??,


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

I have the feeling Chris and I would get along just fine if we didn't hate each other so much! 

But you can post something like "my favorite part about fishing is the beautiful sun rising on the water as a big bass comes up and sucks down a slow rolled buzzbait".....

And he'll come back with "you're such a pansie...why don't you come fish in GA where the bass REALLY hit a buzzbait...them NC fish are gay and so are you!"

It's confusing?


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

*****crickets chirping*******


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 9, 2009)

That picture does look photo shopped. Look above the reels, what in the world is that?


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

He appears to be covering up his secret lures.

Darnit, and I was going to go straight out and buy a bunch of whatever they were!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 9, 2009)

cookenfish said:


> Look above the reels, what in the world is that?




I saw that too, and just decided I'd had too much to drink,,,,


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 9, 2009)

Jerk said:


> He appears to be covering up his secret lures.
> 
> Darnit, and I was going to go straight out and buy a bunch of whatever they were!




They call em "BB BOOM's".


----------



## Cameron197 (Jan 9, 2009)

He is hiding the BB BOOM!!!


----------



## Cameron197 (Jan 9, 2009)

Jon beat me to it DANG!!!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 9, 2009)

God, I love this place,,, lol,,, 

Hey Cameron, good minds,,,, Maybe we ought to get together and chunk a few.


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 9, 2009)

OMG ...the BB Boomer Boy.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

Just ask him what they were.....

He doesn't lie!


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Jerk and Cookenfish, I been busy at the Bass Expo and just got home. Way to keep 'em honest on the fish.

Whoever said whatever about me today can shove it. 
I got some big news about the Championship. We spent a good deal of the day hitting up sponsers for the championship between the time we worked the booth. We have a couple manufacture reps coming to the tournament to award prizes and picked up a rod deal too. We are also working on something BIG. More details soon.


----------



## Cameron197 (Jan 9, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> God, I love this place,,, lol,,,
> 
> Hey Cameron, good minds,,,, Maybe we ought to get together and chunk a few.


If I can get my racing schdule together so I can make some of the JBL tourneys!!


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

You the man, Rat.  I appreciate you and CB and whoever else keeping us in mind at the big show today!  Thanks, buddy.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 9, 2009)

I done told you Einstein. Lure reps at the Championship, rod deal, and that was just today.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

Keep working on the sponsorship from the "idiot remover company".  We're getting more and more hard up for one of them things.....


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 9, 2009)

Good deal rat. 

Chris, dude why do you have a chip on your shoulder. It's just fishing. I know if you are as good as you say, then all them name callings are not nessary. 

Let's get away from fussing.


----------



## Cameron197 (Jan 9, 2009)

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Thanks Jerk and Cookenfish, I been busy at the Bass Expo and just got home. Way to keep 'em honest on the fish.
> 
> Whoever said whatever about me today can shove it.
> I got some big news about the Championship. We spent a good deal of the day hitting up sponsers for the championship between the time we worked the booth. We have a couple manufacture reps coming to the tournament to award prizes and picked up a rod deal too. We are also working on something BIG. More details soon.



Get one to put up a free electric outboard and we will see. Hawg Hunter got a Brigs for J-BAIT a few years back.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

Who the heck makes those?  Except homemade?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 9, 2009)

We working on a deal bigger than that. It is easy to get some dime a dozen lure folks, but it takes a little more effort for larger companys.


----------



## Cameron197 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ray Electric and others, Brigs and Stratton had one but quit making them.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 9, 2009)

Ray motors and Briggs and Stratton makes super large motors that are DC but you can make one a lot cheaper than the 3 grand they want. The only thing is the motors we run reach 5-6 mph and the 3 grand motors run 6-7 mph. Is it really worth it?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 9, 2009)

Chris, we aint coming to fish your pond. You want some you can come March 14th and get all you can handle.


----------



## Cameron197 (Jan 9, 2009)

Point is, Terry has built a reputation around with people that have helped out J-BAIT with major prizes. HD Marine has given brand new G3's away for a top 6. Y'all screwed up by not listing to him. I went to the NC site a few minutes ago and some of the thing that I read about Terry really ticked me off. Its takes a big man to talk about someone on a computer screen.


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 9, 2009)

The briggs and stratton is a 3 hp (150 lbs of thrust) They are nice, but two 82lbs are faster and cheaper. The Ray motors are the coolest and most expensive. They range around 3 to 4 thousand dollars.

I thought about buying one for my jon boat since I have steering console for it. My boat is rated for up to a 60 hp, so the extra weight of the batteries shouldn't bother it ..I already have 8 batteries on the boat.

But, for the money, I'll stay with two 82's on the back.


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 9, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> Jerk and the rest of the clampetts.
> 
> You lil'boys just come on down here asap and we'll pull em out at weighin so you guy's can doubt it then.Just sounds to me like a bunch of haters ,I'll concede when i see that 13 lb.  fish photo that you supposedly caught Buddyro'.......waitin......stillwaitin...and the photo shop hides a roll of paper towels ,didnt like it goofin up the photo.My father took the photo on august 10th. 2003,but thats beside the point,I hope you got the courage to call me a liar at the boatramp though,thats where its really gonna get interesting,punk.



Dude, if YOU are so tough, why don't you come up here?


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

Chris, are you telling me that you went through the trouble to cover up a roll of paper towels in a photo of you holding a fish?

Why?

Secondly, I was just calling it as I saw it.  I don't ever make assumptions.  

I don't have a photo of a 13lb fish. I caught it when I was a teenager out of Little Cotton Indian Creek in Stockbridge near where Eagle's Landing is now, and the grandfolks ate it.  We didn't keep pictures back then, but I'll post one for you....comin' up.


----------



## Cameron197 (Jan 9, 2009)

Plus...Terry would not be able to go that weekend anyways. JBL tournament on the 14th. That takes LMM and TJ out as well. I'll be broadcasting a race that weekend and lots of other people will be at the JBL as well. Lastly, JBA usually has a tournament on that weekend which takes the guys out for Sunday.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

The guy who posted the crude stuff has nothing to do with anything really. 

He's a troll.

Chris, this is kind of like bringing a knife to a gunfight, but here's the biggest fish that I've caught that I also have a photo of.


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 9, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> Cause bullcrap rolls down hill much easier.




You are talking junk to people you don't even know. 

Some of us may have just got out of prision over some ignort person that had once called them a name or two.  

You know how "the clampets" are right? Wrong,  watch the movie Deliverance and then talk junk to a bunch of old hillbillies. 

Always look up the tree before you bark at it. I know for sure if you show up, someone will call you a liar at the boat ramp.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

50 percent of this thread has been people talking about people badly on a computer screen....

That's why we're trying to get you guys to come fishing.  I used to talk crap to the bassbusters' guys, especially their club pres. Crossbow....until I met them, and now I like them all.  The same would probably go for this, but it doesn't look like you guys will do it unless it's called Hawghunna's Tourney of the Champs.  I don't have a problem with the level of respect you guys have for the guy and what he does down there.  That's great.  But he can't organize every tournament in the world.  And if you'd like to limit yourselves to just those events, OK.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 9, 2009)

Cameron197 said:


> Point is, Terry has built a reputation around with people that have helped out J-BAIT with major prizes. HD Marine has given brand new G3's away for a top 6. Y'all screwed up by not listing to him. I went to the NC site a few minutes ago and some of the thing that I read about Terry really ticked me off. Its takes a big man to talk about someone on a computer screen.



I don't give a rats you know what about Terry Lee. He could have worked with us before now so the offers of all this crap don't mean nothing. I tried to get yall to comprimise the nice way, then the not so nice way, and then he wanted out of it. Well by golly he got it. He aint got nothing on us about raising a bunch of worthless crap to give away. 
As a matter of fact I couldn't care less about a bunch of triffling fishing stuff. I got boats laying around all over the back yard, all the custom fishing rods I can break in 10 years, and all the useless baits I can imagine. Why would I want any more? All I want is the cash. But you boys are dead set on a bunch of useless stuff, by god I am getting it for ya. All you got to do is come and get it!!!!!


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

If you tell a lie at the ramp, I will call you a liar.

You are a big fan of honesty you said.  I'll be honest with you if you lie.


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 9, 2009)

CF if you can spare the extra dough,that ray motor will smoke just about anything out there.I run A riptide 101 on back and a 70 on the front,both wide open that ray will come by you like you are sitting still.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

That Ray motor costs more than my boat did....with the trailer.  If I wanted to spend money like that, I'd fish the big trails.

How fast can a bass swim anyways?


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know....from the looks of things, he might eat you.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 9, 2009)

Shane B. said:


> CF if you can spare the extra dough,that ray motor will smoke just about anything out there.I run A riptide 101 on back and a 70 on the front,both wide open that ray will come by you like you are sitting still.



Dude, you still aint running but 171 pounds thrust. We still a lot higher than that. We would run by you too.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

Actually, less than 171.  Combined, the two motors probably account for about 140 LBS of thrust.


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 9, 2009)

You could look at it this way,ole toad don't swim fast at all when he's in somebody Else's live-well because they got to your spot before you did. It's happen to me quite a few times on the big water with the big motor. Apparently not big enough though.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

No, but it looks good on the wall.

At the time I caught that fish, I didn't have "world greatest conservationist" in my personal profile on the website.


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 9, 2009)

When I take my medicine I am.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 9, 2009)

Steve Cox had a 101 and sent that sucker back after the first tournament he used it. He said the 82 was faster.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

There's more than one toad in the lake Shane.  Bunch of 'em right near the ramp!


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

Vinny bought a 101 and we burn him up, too, with just our one 82 on the back.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 9, 2009)

Jerk said:


> No, but it looks good on the wall.
> 
> At the time I caught that fish, I didn't have "world greatest conservationist" in my personal profile on the website.




Eat that thing or throw it up on the bank, thats my moto


----------



## Cameron197 (Jan 9, 2009)

Shane B. said:


> CF if you can spare the extra dough,that ray motor will smoke just about anything out there.I run A riptide 101 on back and a 70 on the front,both wide open that ray will come by you like you are sitting still.



Tell me about it. I hate watching Chad and Britt fly by you during the blastoff with theirs. 

As for River Rat... I'm glad that you realized that I was talking about you. YOU seem to be the hard headed one that wants it done your way and that will be the only way. I could have corporate sponsors that pay $$$ as bonus IF it was done like our J-Bait. What it takes is Media Coverage and I have alot of pull in getting media involved. But I'm going to bed.

BTW... Those interested, I will have the WIMO am1300 Big Stick Jon-Boat Report returning to the air waves in 2 weeks. Got a few more sponsors to get in contact with.


----------



## meeks88 (Jan 9, 2009)

you all sound like a bunch of kids


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 9, 2009)

Chrissy, 

Are you going to fish against us or what?


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not proclaiming that title, Chris.  My profile is blank when it comes to meaningless banter about how much I love mother nature.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, I gotta' go, too.  We're fishing a tournament tomorrow against a field of about 50 big boats.....in our jon boat.  This should be interesting....talk to y'all later.


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 9, 2009)

meeks88 said:


> you all sound like a bunch of kids



Nice to meet you Meeks, are those your cars?


----------



## meeks88 (Jan 9, 2009)

yep they're mine. hawghunna got ford to donate them to me


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 9, 2009)

Chris, 

I'm going to start calling you "my little buddy".

I'll be glad to meet with you. We can go fishing together and you can net my fish little buddy.

I can't wait. It's on now, little buddy.


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 9, 2009)

meeks88 said:


> yep they're mine. hawghunna got ford to donate them to me



That's cool. You do know we already found one liar on this board. Are you following in Chris's footsteps. 

Can you fish better than Chris, or is he the "best" between you two?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 9, 2009)

Cameron197 said:


> Tell me about it. I hate watching Chad and Britt fly by you during the blastoff with theirs.
> 
> As for River Rat... I'm glad that you realized that I was talking about you. YOU seem to be the hard headed one that wants it done your way and that will be the only way. I could have corporate sponsors that pay $$$ as bonus IF it was done like our J-Bait. What it takes is Media Coverage and I have alot of pull in getting media involved. But I'm going to bed.
> 
> ...


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't curse little buddy. It's going to be just fine when we meet.


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 9, 2009)

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Steve Cox had a 101 and sent that sucker back after the first tournament he used it. He said the 82 was faster.


One of them 82's wont get by me pushing the same size boat.18 ft. I had a 82 and a 109 sent both back to MG.It's all personal preference I guess.


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 9, 2009)

Do alot of the guy's up there have electric outboards?Briggs,ray,etc


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 9, 2009)

Shane B. said:


> One of them 82's wont get by me pushing the same size boat.18 ft. I had a 82 and a 109 sent both back to MG.It's all personal preference I guess.




18 ft boat? and you are worried about big water???????


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 9, 2009)

Shane B. said:


> One of them 82's wont get by me pushing the same size boat.18 ft. I had a 82 and a 109 sent both back to MG.It's all personal preference I guess.




Dang, Shane, you have an 18 foot boat. That's cool. Mine is a 16 foot (52" bottom) and it does ok with two 82's on the back. Some of our guys have a 14' boat (36" bottom) and they smoke me at take off. I run 5.1 mph and they leave me in the dust.  Of course they are running 3 82 lb thrust motors.

It would be cool to see a thread of boat pictures. Do you guys have any pictures?


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey little buddy, what SIZE is your boat?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 9, 2009)

Shane B. said:


> Do alot of the guy's up there have electric outboards?Briggs,ray,etc



No, none of us run them. We tried but like the 101's they just didn't work out. The thrust on the Ray motors just does not push a boat much faster than 240 pound thrust most boats up here run. I think the trust on the Ray is like 260 I think, maybe 280?


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 9, 2009)

Little buddy, what size is your boat?


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 9, 2009)

NCRIVERRAT said:


> 18 ft boat? and you are worried about big water???????


Not worried just dont like fishing where I can go 15 miles but only got the batteries to go 3 maybe


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 9, 2009)

cookenfish said:


> Dang, Shane, you have an 18 foot boat. That's cool. Mine is a 16 foot (52" bottom) and it does ok with two 82's on the back. Some of our guys have a 14' boat (36" bottom) and they smoke me at take off. I run 5.1 mph and they leave me in the dust.  Of course they are running 3 82 lb thrust motors.
> 
> It would be cool to see a thread of boat pictures. Do you guys have any pictures?


Just a tournament pro 18 I took the motor and console out of.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 9, 2009)

Look yall, we all get along good talking boat stuff. Why dont one of you talk some sense into HH so he will give you guys permission to fish with us? It would be fun, and we could make smores and hot chocolate by the campfire and sing love songs...............
It would be great!!!!!
And we could braid each others hair and paint fingernails.............


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 9, 2009)

NCRIVERRAT said:


> No, none of us run them. We tried but like the 101's they just didn't work out. The thrust on the Ray motors just does not push a boat much faster than 240 pound thrust most boats up here run. I think the trust on the Ray is like 260 I think, maybe 280?


I've seen them guy's with the 82's and I've seen the ray smoke'em.They make one up to 5 hp 72 volt


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 9, 2009)

mine's a "Lowe's jon boat. I took the console out of mine too. It has the alluminum decks on it and it real nice to fish out of. The only thing I don't like is the front motor. I am planning on replacing the 44 lber to an 82 this month.


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 9, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> See you in the morning Shane,,,,Yall' N.C. cornballs come on back now ,ya hear!



Good night little buddy, dream about them cornballs, I know how much you like them.


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 10, 2009)

Little buddy, are you still awake?

I know you can't sleep. Are you thinking about that 8.03 mistake?
It will be ok, some people are a couple pounds off in the head anyways.


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 10, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> See you in the morning Shane,,,,Yall' N.C. cornballs come on back now ,ya hear!


Alright see you in the A.M.


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 10, 2009)

"little" buddy are you still up. Can you sqeal like a pig?


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 10, 2009)

Good night to everyone in GA, you guys have a great night.

...good night little buddy.


----------



## Cameron197 (Jan 10, 2009)

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Look yall, we all get along good talking boat stuff. Why dont one of you talk some sense into HH so he will give you guys permission to fish with us? It would be fun, and we could make smores and hot chocolate by the campfire and sing love songs...............
> It would be great!!!!!
> And we could braid each others hair and paint fingernails.............


I don't know why you think that HH has told us not to go. Most of us don't want to drive all the way to Greer Sc to fish another pot tournament at a lake that we have never been to. If I wanted to fish a pot tournament, I would find one on at a lake I'm good at so I have a good chance to win $$. There are times that I have caught a limit in a pot tournament and let them all go at the weigh in just by seeing what some body has in there sack in front of me to weigh in. Fishing a tournament trail, I have an incentive to weigh in even though I don't have a chance to get a check. POINTS!!! We go to a few lakes that I like to even think about fishing, but even if I just show up, 30 points. For J-BAIT, all 6 weights for your club are totaled up to have a top club champion. There is no incentive to drive all the way to Greer, fish in the afternoon, get a hotel room and try to charge batteries (since we can't bring our 9.9's) and get up in the morning to fish again with trolling motors on a lake that I can't even think about getting much water covered and beat to death for two days. But don't think that HH has told up not to go. I don'r know why you seem to think that Terry plays us like a puppett but you are sadly mistaken. Now that you have gotten you panties all in a bunch because you think that you are the god of Jon-Boats, you would not talk about any of the ideas we came up with.  The BASS Master Classic would suck if anyone with a boat could just show up and fish for the $50,000 winners share. But that is what you guys want.


----------



## tonyf (Jan 10, 2009)

> Most of us don't want to drive all the way to Greer Sc to fish another pot tournament at a lake that we have never been to. If I wanted to fish a pot tournament, I would find one on at a lake I'm good at so I have a good chance to win $$.



I don't know why some of you keep saying this would be just another pot tourney. It is a way to fish a new place and meet some new people that have the same interests as us and try to make plans for a bigger event in the future. What if the JBAIT was held on a lake that was not fished by any of the clubs during the season. Would you not show up since you may not have a chance to win?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 10, 2009)

Good morning fellas, just sitting up here at the NC bass expo. I decided to bring the laptop today so I don't get so far behind. 

If you call it a pot tourney than thats fine, just words. But it is a tourney where if you win you get the pot and you get the title of being the best. I wouldn't fish no tournament if I couldn't win a pot of money. I am not sure what yall fish for if it is not money, but hey whatever.

Cameron, I too have thrown a limit back when I am beat bad but I try to keep myself out of that spot. I am a sore looser and if it aint first you might as well be last. All care about is winning the money.


----------



## tonyf (Jan 10, 2009)

I should have added that in my post. Along with a chance at winning some money and having some bragging rights it is the chance to fish new water and meet some new people.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 10, 2009)

Just got done on the bass tub giving my seminar on using fish scent. I had a ball, those fish have been thrown at for 2 days and I get up on there and caught 6 and lost one before I got him in. Nothing like the pressure of preforming in front of a crowd and wearing the fish out.
I had to give the credit to the bait but I know it was just me. They said that was the first fish that was caught, but Dean Rojas did get one to hit a frog and Alton Jones is due up next with a bunch of sore-mouthed fish.

Where's everybody at?
Time to go sell some stuff.............................


----------



## Fishinagain (Jan 10, 2009)

Rat why don't you and jerk_ _ _ just name adate for this so called  tournament and see who shows and quit acting like a bunch of hillbillies pickin arguments with everone.


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice sack Mike 20.56 wasn't It.Under some tough conditions to.Man we haven't taken a beating like that in a long time.


----------



## Fishinagain (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks man had agood time ,ya'll comin tommorow.                                                                                                                                                         P.S.  4 ounce jiggin spoon color wuz pink


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice bunch of fish Mike. How big was the lake yall were on that day?

A few weeks ago, my boy and myself fished a small 300 acre lake and had 30 lbs. They were good fighting fish.


----------



## Fishinagain (Jan 10, 2009)

Big enough you,sometimes skill becomes involved no matter how big the water is.I do fish the big lakes and personaly I think small water presents a lot more challanges


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 10, 2009)

Fishinagain & Chris S,
                                     Congrats on the win today....that's 2 strait for Chris S at tha Griff.....I want my partner back fishinagain.

I look forward to competing against y'all this year,I believe that we will all have some stiff competition on the Lil' Water  Bassin' Circuit this year.

The team that takes the Championship this year will truly deserve it after out besting the teams that we have fishing in our club this year.

Good Luck Gentlemen


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 10, 2009)

Fishinagain said:


> Big enough you,sometimes skill becomes involved no matter how big the water is.I do fish the big lakes and personaly I think small water presents a lot more challanges



Dude, what did I do to you?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah it will be worth the 30% just to see what fishinagain has tied on in the morning


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 10, 2009)

You know what, I don't even care. You aint nothing anyways. You fish your tiny water holes. YOU aint nothing boy.

Chris, little buddy you aint nothing either.

Yall keep fishing your pretty little lakes, and keep on thinking yall are somebody, but thruth is as long as you stay in the little mud puddle yall wont never be anybody.

Yep, yall done Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- me off now. I might drive to Knoxville tonight.
It's been a while since I got a free meal or two.


----------



## Fishinagain (Jan 10, 2009)

cookenfish said:


> "little" buddy are you still up. Can you sqeal like a pig?



That pig that you are talking about happens to be my partner.  Been listening to all the drama, and getting pretty darn tired of hearing it.


----------



## Fishinagain (Jan 10, 2009)

cookenfish said:


> You know what, I don't even care. You aint nothing anyways. You fish your tiny water holes. YOU aint nothing boy.
> 
> Chris, little buddy you aint nothing either.
> 
> ...



So what are you mad now? Dude you don't even know me and better yet I don't think I want to know you.


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 10, 2009)

too late now dude.


----------



## riprap (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, there are more posts about this subject than I have ever seen on here. Are yall guys really that mad or are yall just pickin' at each other? If serious you are going to need a referee at the tourney.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, fishinagain has entered the contest.  They are now officially coming out of the woodwork.

Lots of John Wayne's hiding in the woods in GA, ain't they? ......pilgrim.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 10, 2009)

It's been real,and it's been fun,but it has not been real fun.

I'm fed up with this thread.

I agree with meeks88,we are acting unlike adults .... and I am through with the direction that this tread is headed.

See y'all on another thread .


----------



## Jerk (Jan 10, 2009)

There are so many posts on this subject because of the utter lack of interest on the GA teams' part.  Hawghunna said so.  Nobody is interested.

But, everybody still likes to argue.

Hey, that gives me an idea.  Argument tournament.  I know I can organize that one.


----------



## meeks88 (Jan 10, 2009)

Fishinagain said:


> Rat why don't you and jerk_ _ _ just name adate for this so called  tournament and see who shows and quit acting like a bunch of hillbillies pickin arguments with everone.



                                                                                                                                                                                                                       probably the best thing said in a couple of days.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 10, 2009)

Hawghunna, you are the man, but that is about the fiftieth time you've posted something similar to "being finished with this/that"......two minutes later you're posting again.

I bet you post again!!!!!  I betcha.


----------



## meeks88 (Jan 10, 2009)

i am only 25 yrs. old and aint been die-hard fishing that long. i would love to one day compete with some of you guys in some tourneys. after reading all this (only b/c this is all thats going on in the freshwater fishing) i am second guessing myself. do any of you guys have a life? you sit on here and talk $#@% from two states up..... yeah your the man. thanks for the info on my livewell though jerk. i just rigged it all up today


----------



## Fishinagain (Jan 10, 2009)

riprap said:


> Wow, there are more posts about this subject than I have ever seen on here. Are yall guys really that mad or are yall just pickin' at each other? If serious you are going to need a referee at the tourney.



No Riprap we're just tired of the drama. We will keep you in mind should we need a referee.


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 10, 2009)

cookenfish said:


> Nice bunch of fish Mike. How big was the lake yall were on that day?
> 
> A few weeks ago, my boy and myself fished a small 300 acre lake and had 30 lbs. They were good fighting fish.



I posted this comment to that mike guy trying to be friendly and he started acting like that Chris dude. 

It don't matter, they aint going to fish. I tried it the nice way, and I also talk junk back when they talked junk. 


I shouldn't talk junk back I know, it doesn't get anywhere.

How can we communicate with each other with out one or the other saying somthing smart ... all it will do is spark another fire.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 10, 2009)

No problem, meeks.  In answer to your question, it's just fun to me.  I don't personally mean a word of it...even to Chris.  He's probably just as aggravating as I am.  This thing is as devided as the civil war, which is both fun, because I love a good conflict, but bad also.  I wish it had worked out smoothly.  For those of you who dislike this thread, I can see why.  I love it and hate it.  But, I, just like you, CHOOSE to keep clicking on it and posting mess to folks in hopes that one day we'll get REAL sick of talking all this junk and throw some bills on the table and go jerk some lips.

But, don't look like the big players are tired yet, so let's talk some more junk.

Chris, we came in 4th place out of 22 bass boats and our jon boat.  Lost the winning fish on a marker buoy cable.  We had 11 pounds.  1st place had 13.  We had big fish for the event at a little over 6 pounds.  Winds blew 20 all day, and our batteries were dead from fighting it 5 hours into the tourney.  (8 hour tourney).......so the last three hours sucked fishing at the ramp!  LOL  We didn't have them charged all the way.  Good times though.  Good job to you guys today at Griff.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 10, 2009)

P.s....meeks, don't let this thread get you down, man.  At least here in NC everybody gets along great, and it's a blast.  Same in GA.  But put the two together, and whoooooooo!


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 10, 2009)

meeks88 said:


> i am only 25 yrs. old and aint been die-hard fishing that long. i would love to one day compete with some of you guys in some tourneys. after reading all this (only b/c this is all thats going on in the freshwater fishing) i am second guessing myself. do any of you guys have a life? you sit on here and talk $#@% from two states up..... yeah your the man. thanks for the info on my livewell though jerk. i just rigged it all up today



Meeks, 

I agree. It's not getting us anywhere.

I'll stop as long as they do. Let's see if we can get somewhere with the fishing. It has seemed that we have strayed away from it all together.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, my God.  OK OK OK>.....can I just say one more little thing before we start being nice to each other.......Chris, Dude,  did you not just post the most self centered photograph ever taken on your avatar?  Is that the light gleaming off the buttcheeks of the baby Jesus over your head?  Come on, man!  Put the mirror down and step away from the narcissus flowers.


----------



## meeks88 (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## cookenfish (Jan 10, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> Ga. Outdoorsman are hands down the best there ever will be.Ask any of us,We'll tell ya.The best small water fisherman in the U.S. reside in the state of GEORGIA!Ask any of us ,we'll tell ya.Why are you N.C. people hasslin us over your pot tourney now anyways?We will get back to ya.....eventually.




This is what I'm talking about. How does even know this?

What about the people in Florida, and Texas, and California? Are you saying yall are flat out the best, are you the best, or is it your parnter?


----------



## Fishinagain (Jan 10, 2009)

Enjoyed reading along if ya'll get serious with this tourney hit us up.  No hard feelings intended.  HH I'll see you in the morn.


----------



## riprap (Jan 10, 2009)

Jerk said:


> P.s....meeks, don't let this thread get you down, man.  At least here in NC everybody gets along great, and it's a blast.  Same in GA.  But put the two together, and whoooooooo!



I knew Ric Flair was fishing in yalls club. You can count me in as ref, or I can fish too. (If I can bring my ranger.)


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 10, 2009)

Fishinagain, good luck tomorrow ...tight lines.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 10, 2009)

You can be ref.   No standing eight counts.  Falls count anywhere.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 10, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 10, 2009)

What is wrong with a good "pot" tourney every once in a while? I bet any of you guys that want to bet, a $1,000.00 to a $100.00 that we can beat you in a "pot" tourney any day, any where. We will even come to your house and have the tournament!!!!!!!! We got some guy's that will flat out smoke all the "pot" you can put in front of them. Dang boys fire 'em up one after another, I can not hang.............


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 10, 2009)

Fishinagain said:


> Thanks man had agood time ,ya'll comin tommorow.                                                                                                                                                         P.S.  4 ounce jiggin spoon color wuz pink


Sorry I'm late with this,just got back online.You know we will be there in the morning.Got to try and get back some of that $$$.Looks like we all gonna get wet though. Guess I need to leave a little early so I can stop and get me some of those pink jigging spoons.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 10, 2009)

Now that everybody is being all nice and lovey dovey, how many of you guys going to come up for the Championship? We aint going to charge yall but $50 bucks a boat, after all you guys dont fish for money, you fish for points. If you win the thing you will get a zillion points, and qualify to fish again next year if you meet all the qualifications. 

No I am just kidding there HH, there will be money awarded, and not a zillion points either( hope we just didn't loose too many boats on that one).


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 10, 2009)

Shane B. said:


> You gonna give me 10 to 1 on the money? Is that what I read?



Yea, but you supply the pot


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 10, 2009)

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Yea, but you supply the pot







None of that for me though. I am high on life.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 10, 2009)

I would love to hang around tonight and jest back and forth, but I sat up till 1:00 last night banging the keys and had a time getting up this morning to go to the Expo. 
It will wear you out talking to all those weekend wanna be's, that keep asking stupid questions about stupid things.

I had one guy ask if he dressed up in a fancy shirt with all his sponsers names all over it would he be able to catch the numbers and sizes of fish that real fishermen like me catch. I looked down in the audience and asked him to stand up.
He stood up and had a flowerdy shirt, jeans that was 2 sizes too short in the legs, high top canvas Converse tennis shoes, and had toilet paper hanging out the back of his drawers. 
I said to him that I admired his ambision to learn and the sacrifices he made to come to the show and learn from truly good fishermen. I then asked,"Terry Lee, just how many hours did it take you to drive here this morning?"



Later........Jerk, cookenfish and a bunch more want to take my money in the morning.


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey little buddy. How's your day, Are you fishing tomorrow? I hope you don't think about all the junk you been talking and fish really hard tomorrow.

Good luck little buddy.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 11, 2009)

Good morning Chris. I am being nice and you still want to call me names and talk smack to me????

I am headed to a lake I have never even seen before to fish a tourney against guys that have spent all week pre fishing. Most folks would be scared to fish because they thought they might loose, sounds like fun to me. Wish me luck guys.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 11, 2009)

I've never been there either.  Can't wait.  Probably won't catch anything, but we gonna' try.

I suck at cold water fishing.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 11, 2009)

What did I tell you boys this morning? Nobody is going to take my money, even on a lake I have never seen. With that said, I doubt I will ever set foot or boat on that crapy lake again.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Jan 11, 2009)

So ................
Lets see, no one wants to represent GA. in the Championship.
So why do we need to do this in SC? If it's just going to be VA and NC that is going to show lets move the whole thing to the north.


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 11, 2009)

NCRIVERRAT said:


> So ................
> Lets see, no one wants to represent GA. in the Championship.
> So why do we need to do this in SC? If it's just going to be VA and NC that is going to show lets move the whole thing to the north.





I agree Rat. I don't think they are interested. Besides, my little buddy would get scared on a big lake.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 11, 2009)

Who, Gilligan?


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 11, 2009)

No, Chrissigan.


----------



## Jerk (Jan 11, 2009)

Every time I read "little buddy" it reminds me of the Skipper saying it to Gilligan.  Makes me laugh.


----------



## bkwade (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, Terry?

You started this record breaking thread.  Why don't you end it by telling what you got so far for this regional tournament.  When do you see the first one happening?  How many boats do you see it getting to total?  At a place like Robinson, or maybe bigger?


----------



## cookenfish (Jan 19, 2009)

...scared. In my little buddies pocket (or basket) I guess.


----------



## Cameron197 (Jan 19, 2009)

bkwade said:


> Well, Terry?
> 
> You started this record breaking thread.  Why don't you end it by telling what you got so far for this regional tournament.  When do you see the first one happening?  How many boats do you see it getting to total?  At a place like Robinson, or maybe bigger?



Where do you get that? This ain't a record...Not even for a jon-boat tournament thread. We have one on Lathem that is currently 1812 and 31 pages long...

Or you could look at the word association game. 2698

Or I Quit My Job In around the Campfire...1002 post.

This 500+ ain't nothing...


----------



## mesocollins (Jan 19, 2009)

Never realized that a group of fishermen could have a falling out so big... over a tournament. I mean seriously. Let's do this or let's not do this and quit all the talkin. I may not be as good as ya'll, but I know that bass fishin is meant to be more than everything that is going on on this thread. If ya'll really want to have a challenge, listen to Terry and let's get this thing together. Otherwise, we won't get anything done except get angry at eachother and slow the growth of jonboat bassin tourneys. So, what's it gonna be?


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 19, 2009)

mesocollins said:


> Never realized that a group of fishermen could have a falling out so big... over a tournament. I mean seriously. Let's do this or let's not do this and quit all the talkin. I may not be as good as ya'll, but I know that bass fishin is meant to be more than everything that is going on on this thread. If ya'll really want to have a challenge, listen to Terry and let's get this thing together. Otherwise, we won't get anything done except get angry at eachother and slow the growth of jonboat bassin tourneys. So, what's it gonna be?


Don't think It's going to happen right now!


----------



## bkwade (Jan 20, 2009)

Cameron197 said:


> Where do you get that? This ain't a record...Not even for a jon-boat tournament thread. We have one on Lathem that is currently 1812 and 31 pages long...
> 
> Or you could look at the word association game. 2698
> 
> ...



Cameron, please don't think that everything posted out of NC is somebody trying to pick a fight.  I think it was one of the top threads is all.  I doesn't even matter and wasn't my point.  I just wanted to know if Hawghunna was going to pick up the Regional State Championship at some point down the road.  That's all there was to it.  Anyway, I got the answer from Terry so nevermind.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 24, 2009)

bkwade said:


> Well, Terry?
> 
> You started this record breaking thread.  Why don't you end it by telling what you got so far for this regional tournament.  When do you see the first one happening?  How many boats do you see it getting to total?  At a place like Robinson, or maybe bigger?




O.K.... By posting on this thread again,I loose a bet to Jerk,but I just couldn't stand the thought of this thread leaving the first page of this forum ....... we are now even Jerk

Well .... what we have so far on the Regional is Alabama wants to play,and maybe the Florida boys.

I see the first one happening very soon.

I see a total of 6 boats per state.

A place that can be considered as suitable for a Jonboat Bass Tournament,in a reasonably central location will host the event.

And an entry fee of approximately $200.00 per boat.


----------



## tonyf (Jan 24, 2009)

That sounds good but I still feel there has to be another way to qualify for the championship besides coming from the JBAIT. I am sure there are good fisherman who are not in one of the clubs and without another way to qualify this eliminates them.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 24, 2009)

I plan on starting a poll,to get our anglers' opinion on how we go about putting together Team Georgia for a regional.

Majority votes on the poll will be what we go with,it appears that N.C has an open coming up on March 15 2009 that will decide who represents them.

And Mr. Stone is working on the Bama project,as for now,we will stick to the theory of .... to each his own,meaning that each State can put together a qualifying format that suite themselves and or anglers.

With more states becoming involved,I can only see 6 - 8 teams being invited at this point,And I think that the Club Champions deserve an inlet for their accomplishments,but that's just me .... that's why we will do a poll.


----------



## chef (Jan 24, 2009)

i really want to be a helpful part of this multistate tournament. i do not belong to any jon boat team, i really want to but i almost always work on saturdays. i know im not a skilled enough angler to make it to j-bait or qualify for the big one. and right now couldnt afford the gas to pull my boat to all the lakes. but i want to help . this could be the beginning of something bigger. and being on the ground floor of it would be awsome. one thing i can do is cook for large numbers and transport food to verious locations that i am a professional at. im hoping that in a couple of years i will have a m-f job and can join a club and mabey even qualify to fish against others from different states.so yall keep me in mind and with enough notice i can make it to the championship and help whereever needed.

now anyone wanna compete against me on my private pond i will put ya to shame!!

thanks guys
joel pharr


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey Chef,What's it cost to get a small spread,say 24 anglers ....J-BAIT and or Regional .... better make that about 30 .... we need to feed the filming crew

We can surely get you involved buddy,thanks for offering help.

P.S ..... Was that an invite to fish your pond?


----------



## chef (Jan 24, 2009)

when ever you want to fish let me know sundays are usually best!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 3, 2010)

Well,

I've had a couple of personal messages from anglers wandering where to find this thread, wow, it was a few pages back.

It took a year, and a slightly different direction from the original plan ...... but hey, We are gonna start something to build on this March. And I am pumped about next year's regional, and we ain't fished this one yet.


----------

